# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή...μια διαρκής μάχη.

## zoed

Καλησπέρα σας. Είχα δει και πιο παλιά το φορουμ και σήμερα αποφάσισα να αναρτήσω για πρώτη φορά την δική μου καθημερινή ταλαιπωρία. Για να πω με συντομία μια μεγάλη ιστορία, έχω μια πολύ ευαίσθητη προσωπικότητα και μεγαλώνοντας σε ένα οικογενειακό περιβάλλον γεμάτο καυγάδες και βρισιές μεταξύ γονέων, σε συνδυασμό με την μετέπειτα αδιαφορία τους για οποιαδήποτε υποστηριξη μου σαν παιδί τους (αγάπη, ενδιαφέρον, βασικές συμπεριφορές γονιών) άρχισα τα τελευταία χρόνια να βιώνω έντονες ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικές σκέψεις και συμπεριφορές. Μπορεί να ακούγομαι αδύναμος χαρακτήρας αλλα θεωρώ το περιβάλλον που μεγαλώνουμε καθοριστικό για τα ψυχολογικά μας θέματα ως ενήλικες. Το προβλημα είναι οτι πλέον ειμαι 30 χρονών, είμαι αυτόνομη οικονομικά, έχω παντρευτεί και τα προβλήματα αυτης της διαταραχής κάνουν την καθημερινότητα μου έναν κύκλο άγχους και καταθλιπτικής συμπεριφοράς. Κατάλαβα οτι έχω Ocd διαβάζοντας άρθρα και μέσα απο σχετικά video και πιστεύω οτι είναι ακριβώς αυτό σε συνδυασμό με κατάθλιψη. Δεν θέλω να πάρω κάποια αγωγή και έτσι δεν ξέρω πως να αντιμετωπίσω ολα αυτά που σκέφτομαι. Κάνω υπερβολικές αναλύσεις για απλά πραγματα, φοβάμαι να εμπιστευτώ τους ανθρώπους, προσπαθώ να ελέγχω τα πάντα και στο τέλος νιώθω απαίσια για όλα αυτά. Καταλαβαίνω αυτο πού έχω σαν να το βλέπω στον καθρεφτη, καταλαβαίνω οτι αυτα που κάνω είναι ακραία και παράλογα και όμως τα συνεχίζω. Αισθάνομαι άσχημα που δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω ενω προσπάθω κάθε μερα να εκλογικεύσω τις σκέψεις μου. Νιώθω οτι με παρασέρνουν κάθε είδους αρνητικές σκέψεις και χάνομαι σε έναν λαβύρινθο που θέλω ώρα για να αντιμετωπίσω και να επανέλθω στους ρυθμούς μου. Έχω σκεφτεί οτι θα με βοηθούσε κάποιο χομπυ ή δημιουργική εργασία αλλα αυτή τη στιγμή με την καραντίνα νιώθω ακόμα πιο εγκλωβισμένη στο μυαλό μου. Είναι και άλλοι που νιώθουν σαν εμένα απο όσα έχω διαβάσει οπότε όποιος θέλει μπορεί να συζητήσει και την δική του ιστορία. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και εύχομαι οτι σας απασχολεί να βρεί γρήγορα λύση!

----------


## Hope 2

Καλημέρα zoed, καλώς όρισες. Κι εγώ έχω ocd εμφάνισαν πρώτη φορά στα 22 και είμαι 35. Από μικρή όμως είχα κάποια θεματακια. Έχεις σκεφτεί να πας σε ψυχολόγο? Πιστεύω θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά. Οι σκέψεις και οι πράξεις σου τρώνε πολύ χρόνο από την ημέρα σου? Δουλεύεις? Με τον άντρα σου το έχεις συζητήσει? Σου κάνω πολλές ερωτήσεις για να μάθω λίγα πράγματα για σένα και να προσπαθήσω να σε βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ.

----------


## zoed

Καλησπέρα hope2 το έχω σκεφτεί αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη οτι θέλω να πάω αυτή τη στιγμή είναι και το οικονομικό θέμα στη μέση. Ναι πολλές ώρες την ημέρα σκέφτομαι με αυτόν τον τρόπο με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθω οτι τίποτα δεν αλλάζει. Ναι ο σύζυγος μου ξέρει τα πάντα, προσπαθεί με κάθε τρόπο αλλα δεν γνωριζει πως ακριβώς να με βοηθήσει. Του είναι ίσως περίεργο και δεν έχει δει κάποια ανάλογη περίπτωση οπότε προσπαθεί όπως μπορεί. Ξέρω οτι όλα αυτά που σκέφτομαι έχουν άλλα βαθύτερα αίτια και ξεκινάνε μάλλον απο γενικευμένο άγχος και αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Εσύ έχεις καταφέρει να είσαι καλύτερα?

----------


## Hope 2

> Καλησπέρα hope2 το έχω σκεφτεί αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη οτι θέλω να πάω αυτή τη στιγμή είναι και το οικονομικό θέμα στη μέση. Ναι πολλές ώρες την ημέρα σκέφτομαι με αυτόν τον τρόπο με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθω οτι τίποτα δεν αλλάζει. Ναι ο σύζυγος μου ξέρει τα πάντα, προσπαθεί με κάθε τρόπο αλλα δεν γνωριζει πως ακριβώς να με βοηθήσει. Του είναι ίσως περίεργο και δεν έχει δει κάποια ανάλογη περίπτωση οπότε προσπαθεί όπως μπορεί. Ξέρω οτι όλα αυτά που σκέφτομαι έχουν άλλα βαθύτερα αίτια και ξεκινάνε μάλλον απο γενικευμένο άγχος και αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Εσύ έχεις καταφέρει να είσαι καλύτερα?


Την πρώτη φορά που μου παρουσιάστηκε το ξεπέρασα με ψυχοθεραπεία. Μετά από κάποια χρόνια όμως πήρα φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Απλά όποτε την διακόπτω υποτροπιαζω. Κάνω πολλά χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δε δούλεψε. Τώρα άλλαξα ψυχοθεραπευτη. Είμαι σε αγωγή περίπου 6,5 χρόνια και έχω κάνει δύο απόπειρες διακοπής. Πριν λίγους μήνες έκανα την δεύτερη διακοπή αλλά υποτροπιασα γρήγορα και εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου έχω ξεκινήσει την αγωγή πάλι. Απλά θα σου πρότεινα να μην το αφήνεις. Μπορείς να μιλήσεις με ένα ψυχολόγο και να του πεις ότι δυσκολεύεσαι οικονομικά και εάν γίνεται να κάνετε τις συνεδριες πιο αραιά. Μη το αφήσεις να γιγαντωθεί. Είσαι σε επαρχία? Έχει ψυχολόγος στο μέρος όπου ζεις. Η καλύτερη μέθοδος είναι γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη.

----------


## zoed

Ναι είμαι στην επαρχία. Το έχω σκεφτεί αλλα διστάζω ακόμα. Πιστεύω οτι το έχω πολλά χρόνια και κάθε φορά παίρνει άλλη μορφή και το άγχος μου επικεντρώνεται σε κάτι νέο. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι κάθε άνθρωπος λειτουργεί διαφορετικά και δεν ξέρω πως να ξεκινήσω. Τουλάχιστον πλέον ξέρω πανω κάτω πως λέγεται αυτο που έχω και μπορώ πιο εύκολα να στραφώ σε στοχευμένη βοήθεια. Είναι καλό νομίζω να μιλάμε για αυτό που μας ταλαιπωρεί γιατι μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε λιγότερο μόνοι και ανασφαλείς. Πιο παλιά δεν θα τολμούσα να το πω πουθενά, και οταν το είχα αναφέρει στη μητέρα μου οτι κάνω κάποιες παράλογες σκέψεις δεν με υποστήριξε καθόλου να συζητήσει μαζί μου το θέμα ή να απευθυνθούμε σε κάποιον. Οπότε απο εκεί και πέρα έκρυβα όλες μου τις σκέψεις και κλεινόμουν ακόμα περισσότερο.

----------


## geraki

Κατά τη γνώμη μου αν σου δημιουργεί δυσκολίες στη ζωή σου σε μεγάλο βαθμό πρέπει να πας σε ψυχίατρο, όσο το αφήνεις τόσο η επίλυση του προβλήματος θα γίνεται πιο δύσκολη, σου μιλάω εκ πείρας.

----------


## zoed

Ναι θα ηταν καλό και θα το σκεφτώ σοβαρα αν συνεχίσει να με ενοχλεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Σε ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σου και εύχομαι να πάνε ολα καλά για όλους όσους αντιμετωπίζουν κάποιο ψυχολογικό ζήτημα. Το σίγουρο είναι οτι είμαστε ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι που έχουν πληγωθεί και προσπαθούμε να φτιάξουμε έναν καλύτερο και πιο υγιή εαυτό.

----------


## Be_brave

Από τη στιγμή που σε επηρεάζει στην καθημερινότητά σου, κι εγώ νομίζω ότι πρέπει να πας σε ειδικό. Καλώς ή κακώς τα παιδικά μας χρόνια και όσα έχουμε ζήσει με τους γονείς μας επηρεάζουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό και εν μέρει έχουν διαμορφώσει την προσωπικότητά μας. Δεν μπορείς αυτό να το αποβάλεις, μπορείς όμως να μάθεις να διαχειρίζεσαι τα προβλήματα που σου είχε προκαλέσει η συμβίωση. Καλή τύχη!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Είμαι 26 ετών και το φθινόπωρο που μας πέρασε διαγνώστηκα με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή με ιδεοληψίες. Τυχαία ανέφερα στην ψυχολόγο που πήγαινα για άλλους λόγους μια ιδεοληψία που είχα (χωρίς να γνωρίζω ότι είχε ονομασία αυτό που είχα εδώ και τόσα χρόνια). Θυμάμαι την πρώτη μου έντονη ιδεοληψία να ξεκινάει από τα 18, δηλαδή θυμάμαι και από πού ξεκίνησε, απλά θεωρούσα πως είναι το άγχος, η οξυδέρκεια που έχω και άλλα τόσα. Πια ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή και ψυχοθεραπεία. Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά. Μόνο που κατάλαβα πως αυτό που έχω έχει όνομα, με βοήθησε να εξηγήσω πολλά πράγματα για το παρελθόν μου που είχα αρκετές ιδεοληψίες και τάσεις υπερανάλυσης. Δεν θα σου πω πως τώρα πετάω στα σύννεφα ή ζω τέλεια, αλλά έχει μεγάλη διαφορά από τότε που νόμιζα πως απλά είχα κατάθλιψη. Η πηγή της βαριάς κατάθλιψης που είχα και στο παρελθόν και πέρυσι σε μια φάση είναι η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτή. Αγχώδης άνθρωπος ήμουν από αρκετά μικρή, έχει να κάνει με τις συνθήκες που μεγάλωσα μιας και ένας γονέας μου έχει χρόνιο πρόβλημα πάνω από δεκαετία και ήμασταν μέσα έξω σε νοσοκομεία και αβεβαιότητα. Η παιδική ηλικία και τα βιώματα έχουν μεγάλη σημασία για τον συναισθηματικό μας κόσμο. Θεωρώ πως η ψυχοθεραπεία και ενδεχόμενη φαρμακευτική αγωγή θα σε βοηθήσει. Καταλαβαίνω πως ο σύζυγός σου σε σέβεται και θέλει να σε βοηθήσει, αλλά ένας ψυχολόγος έχει καταρτιστεί στον τομέα αυτό και ξέρει αν του πεις μια ιδεοληψία ή έναν ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό να σε κατευθύνει.

----------


## geraki

> Είμαι 26 ετών και το φθινόπωρο που μας πέρασε διαγνώστηκα με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή με ιδεοληψίες. Τυχαία ανέφερα στην ψυχολόγο που πήγαινα για άλλους λόγους μια ιδεοληψία που είχα (χωρίς να γνωρίζω ότι είχε σημασία αυτό που είχα εδώ και τόσα χρόνια). Θυμάμαι την πρώτη μου έντονη ιδεοληψία να ξεκινάει από τα 18, δηλαδή θυμάμαι και από πού ξεκίνησε, απλά θεωρούσα πως είναι το άγχος, η οξυδέρκεια που έχω και άλλα τόσα. Πια ακολουθώ φαρμακευτική αγωγή και ψυχοθεραπεία. Έχει μεγάλη διαφορά. Μόνο που κατάλαβα πως αυτό που έχω έχει όνομα, με βοήθησε να εξηγήσω πολλά πράγματα για το παρελθόν μου που είχα αρκετές ιδεοληψίες και τάσεις υπερανάλυσης. Δεν θα σου πω πως τώρα πετάω στα σύννεφα ή ζω τέλεια, αλλά έχει μεγάλη διαφορά από τότε που νόμιζα πως απλά είχα κατάθλιψη. Η πηγή της βαριάς κατάθλιψης που είχα και στο παρελθόν και πέρυσι σε μια φάση είναι η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτή. Αγχώδης άνθρωπος ήμουν από αρκετά μικρή, έχει να κάνει με τις συνθήκες που μεγάλωσα μιας και ένας γονέας μου έχει χρόνιο πρόβλημα πάνω από δεκαετία και ήμασταν μέσα έξω σε νοσοκομεία και αβεβαιότητα. Η παιδική ηλικία και τα βιώματα έχουν μεγάλη σημασία για τον συναισθηματικό μας κόσμο. Θεωρώ πως η ψυχοθεραπεία και ενδεχόμενη φαρμακευτική αγωγή θα σε βοηθήσει. Καταλαβαίνω πως ο σύζυγός σου σε σέβεται και θέλει να σε βοηθήσει, αλλά ένας ψυχολόγος έχει καταρτιστεί στον τομέα αυτό και ξέρει αν του πεις μια ιδεοληψία ή έναν ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό να σε κατευθύνει.


Αγγελική τι αγωγή ακολουθείς;

----------


## End_of_an_era

@geraki Δεν ξέρω που να πατήσω για να στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα να σου πω. Δεν μου βγάζει κάποιο εικονίδιο στο προφίλ σου, είμαι λίγο άσχετη.

----------


## geraki

> @geraki Δεν ξέρω που να πατήσω για να στείλω προσωπικό μήνυμα να σου πω. Δεν μου βγάζει κάποιο εικονίδιο στο προφίλ σου, είμαι λίγο άσχετη.


Αν πατήσεις πάνω στο όνομα μου θα σου βγάλει το private message

----------


## End_of_an_era

Σου έστειλα.

----------


## zoed

AggelikiAngy σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου. Ναι πρέπει να κάνω κάποια κίνηση εφόσον δεν επιλύεται εύκολα μόνο του. Μερικές φορές οταν παρατηρώ αυτά που σκέφτομαι αισθάνομαι τελείως ανόητη και απορώ με τον εαυτό μου, ενώ μετά καταλαβαίνω οτι αυτή η ψυχολογική κατάσταση είναι ακριβώς αυτό: υπερανάλυση, παράλογες φοβίες και αγχώδης αντιμετώπιση των πραγμάτων. Απλά έχω ακούσει οτι πολλές φορές ακόμα και η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν λύνει κάποια προβλήματα μας δίνει ίσως μια κατευθυνση προς το καλύτερο για αυτο και ειμαι διστακτική.

----------


## zoed

Be_brave σε ευχαριστώ για το μήνυμα σου. Ναι θα ήταν καλό απλά πρέπει να το πάρω απόφαση. Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## geraki

> AggelikiAngy σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση σου. Ναι πρέπει να κάνω κάποια κίνηση εφόσον δεν επιλύεται εύκολα μόνο του. Μερικές φορές οταν παρατηρώ αυτά που σκέφτομαι αισθάνομαι τελείως ανόητη και απορώ με τον εαυτό μου, ενώ μετά καταλαβαίνω οτι αυτή η ψυχολογική κατάσταση είναι ακριβώς αυτό: υπερανάλυση, παράλογες φοβίες και αγχώδης αντιμετώπιση των πραγμάτων. Απλά έχω ακούσει οτι πολλές φορές ακόμα και η ψυχοθεραπεία δεν λύνει κάποια προβλήματα μας δίνει ίσως μια κατευθυνση προς το καλύτερο για αυτο και ειμαι διστακτική.


Ακριβώς αυτή είναι η ΙΨΔ, υπέρ ανάλυση, παράλογες φοβίες που σκέφτεσαι το πιο απίθανο σενάριο και ατελείωτο άγχος

----------


## End_of_an_era

Θα μιλήσω για μένα για να μην σε επηρεάσω. Δεν θεωρώ πως θα πάψω ποτέ να είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική, δεν πρόκειται η θεραπεία ή η φαρμακευτική αγωγή να την εξαφανίσει ολοκληρωτικά. Απλά μαθαίνω και θα μάθω περισσότερους τρόπους να το αντιμετωπίζω. Θέλει και προσωπική δουλειά και καθημερινή προσπάθεια.

----------


## zoed

AggelikiAngy συμφωνώ μαζί σου. Οχι οτι ειμαι κατα της θεραπείας απλά ξέρω οτι πράγματα που είναι βαθειά ριζωμένα μέσα μας απαιτούν και αρκετή προσωπική προσπάθεια. Οταν έχεις διαμορφώσει ουσιαστικά των χαρακτήρα σου μέσα απο τραυματικές εμπειρίες της παιδικής ηλικίας, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να δημιουργήσεις έναν νέο, βελτιωμένο εαυτό γιατι πολύ απλά πρέπει να ''καταστρεψεις'' όλα όσα σε πληγώνουν απο τον προηγούμενο. Νομίζω οτι είμαστε ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικοί απο πολύ μικρή ηλικία απλά καταφέραμε πλέον να δώσουμε όνομα σε όλο αυτό. Έχεις παρατηρήσει εάν κάποιες δραστηριότητες όπως περπάτημα, μουσική κλπ. σε βοηθάνε με κάποιο τρόπο? Εγω εχω παρατηρήσει οτι οταν είμαι αδρανής και δεν συναναστρέφομαι με κόσμο νιώθω αρκετά χειρότερα.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Κάπως έτσι. Δεν έχω μάθει να μην είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική. Κάποιες συνεδρίες πριν είχα πει στη ψυχολόγο ορισμένες φορές πέφτω σε ιδεοληψίες ή ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς γιατί νιώθω σαν να είναι αυτό μέρος της προσωπικότητάς μου. Μου είχε εξηγήσει πως αυτό το αισθάνομαι επειδή επιδιώκω μια μετάβαση από το οικείο (ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς) σε κάτι μη οικείο (αντιμετώπιση των ιδεοψυχαναγκασμών). Σίγουρα όταν είμαι φουλ απασχολημένη με κάτι με κάνει να νιώθω καλύτερα. Πχ. στις αρχές του χρόνου έκανα declutter ένα ολόκληρο δωμάτιο που είχε πράγμα, αναδιάταξη επίπλων και άλλα συναφή και όντως ήμουν καλύτερα. Αλλά μετά πάλι το κενό, είτε σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό είτε σε μικρότερο. Έχω περάσει από φάση που να θέλω να είμαι διαρκώς απασχολημένη, πχ. να πηγαίνω για περπάτημα, μετά σε κανένα άτομο μια βόλτα από την δουλειά του και κατέληγα να νιώθω χαμένη και άδεια ανάμεσα σε άτομα, γιατί ουσιαστικά μετέτρεπα το να θες να είσαι απασχολημένος σε ένα μεγάλο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό που εγώ τότε το βάφτιζα ρουτίνα. Είναι αυτό το συνεχές άγχος που νιώθεις, σαν κάτι να λείπει, σαν να έχεις μια εκκρεμότητα, κάτι να έχεις υπολογίσει λάθος και να είναι δικιά σου υπόθεση να το διορθώσεις κοκ. Πχ. μέσα στην ημέρα θα πω στους δικούς μου γιατί δεν με αγαπάτε τόσο, γιατί μου μιλάτε απότομα, χωρίς να μου έχουν κάνει κάτι, απλά επειδή μου έχει δημιουργήσει αυτή την αμφιβολία και την αβεβαιότητα ένα άλλο τοξικό άτομο της ευρύτερης οικογένειας σε όλη μου την παιδική ηλικία μέχρι και την ενηλικίωσή μου ή και μετά ακόμα. Δυστυχώς αυτό το άτομο έχει μεγάλη ευθύνη για μεγάλο μέρος των ψυχολογικών μου προβλημάτων. Τώρα όμως από το να έχω μια ιδεοληψία πως θα βρω τους γονείς μου να έχουν πεθάνει την επόμενη μέρα και να κάνω σενάρια και να θεωρώ πως όντως θα συμβεί, το να σκέφτομαι απλά μικρές αγχωτικές σκέψεις γνωρίζοντας πως είναι λόγω της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής έχει μια διαφορά. Δεν έχω βρει την χρυσή τομή, ακόμα μαθαίνω.

----------


## zoed

Αυτό που είπες είναι ακριβώς το πώς νιώθω σχεδόν συνέχεια. Αισθάνομαι οτι έχω ένα κακό άγχος που με κάνει είτε να σκέφτομαι πράγματα είτε να πρέπει να κάνω πράγματα για να εκτονώσω αυτό που νιώθω. Αυτό όμως δυσκολεύει τα απλά πράγματα, πχ. όταν ετοιμάζομαι να βγώ μια βόλτα θέλω πάρα πολύ χρόνο για να ετοιμαστώ, αγχώνομαι για ανόητα, άχρηστα πράγματα και χάνω την ουσία της διαδικασίας που είναι το να βγώ απλά απο το σπίτι μου. Αυτό με εξαντλεί πραγματικά. Παρατηρώ οτι σαν συνέπεια της διαταραχής αυτής κάνω κάποια απλά πράγματα πιο αργά απο αυτό που θα έπρεπε, επειδή ακριβώς αναλύω κάθε λεπτομέρεια της καθημερινότητας μου. Πόσο ζηλεύω τους ανθρώπους που κάνουν όλες τις δραστηριότητες τους γρήγορα και με διάθεση...εγώ και μόνο που καθυστερώ να κάνω κάποια πράγματα νευριάζω με τον εαυτό μου και χαλάω την διάθεση μου.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Είναι δύσκολο αυτό που έχουμε, σαν κατάρα. Πχ. ψάχνομαι να αλλάξω την κρεβατοκάμαρά μου μέσα στην χρονιά, έχω μπει σε μια διαδικασία να κοιτάζω διάφορα στυλ ή σχέδια για να δω τι θα ήθελα. Για ένα διάστημα μου έδωσε χαρά. Μετά από ένα σημείο με ένα κλικ μέσα μου χωρίς να το θέλω αγχώθηκα, απομυθοποίησα την προσπάθεια, ξενέρωσα. Και αυτό το παθαίνω παντού, στις επιλογές, στις ανθρώπινες επαφές και γενικά σε ό,τι μου δίνει κάποια ευχαρίστηση.

----------


## zoed

Νομίζω οτι είναι σαν να σαμποτάρουμε με τις σκέψεις μας όλα όσα μας κάνουν χαρούμενους ίσως γιατι νιώθουμε οτι δεν μας αξίζουν...δεν ξέρω τι περίεργη ψυχολογία ειναι πάντως απλά μας κάνει τη ζωή δύσκολη. Ας είμαστε δυνατοί να προσπαθούμε να το παλεύουμε τουλάχιστον.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Κι εγώ μέσα μου πιστεύω πως δεν αξίζω την σημασία, την προσοχή, να μου φέρονται καλά ή με αξιοπρέπεια. Χθες με έπιασε το παράπονο πως αν δεν ήταν αυτό το τοξικό άτομο στην ζωή μου, δεν θα είχα αυτά τα θέματα, δυσκολεύομαι σε διάφορους τομείς λόγω αυτών που έπραττε και εκείνη θα νομίζει πως ήταν σαν μάνα μου (ναι, ναι, για ένα διάστημα ήθελε να υποκαταστήσει και την μητέρα μου). Έριξα ένα μεγάλο κλάμα χθες.

----------


## zoed

Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα! Και εγώ έχοντας δύο τοξικούς γονείς αισθάνομαι σήμερα οτι δεν έχω καμία αξία ώς άτομο και πρέπει συνέχεια να κάνω κάτι για να παίρνω την επιβράβευση και την προσοχή των άλλων. Πιστεύω οτι αν δεν είμαι ή κάνω κατι σημαντικό στη ζωή μου δεν αξίζω να με αγαπάνε. Προφανώς αυτή τη ψυχολογία μου καλλιέργησε το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον. Υπάρχουν φορές που νιώθω ενοχές όταν περνάω καλά ή κάνω βελτιώσεις στη ζωή μου. Απλά δεν έμαθα οτι η αξία μου είναι ο χαρακτήρας και η προσωπικότητα μου και οι άνθρωποι με αγαπάνε για αυτά και όχι γιατι πρέπει να τους προσφέρω οτιδήποτε. Έχουμε αξία όπως και κάθε ένας άνθρωπος σε αυτη τη Γη και πρέπει να την διεκδικήσουμε, ασχετά απο το κακό που μας έχουν κάνει.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Είναι σαν να λες τις σκέψεις μου. Εντωμεταξύ τώρα με την καραντίνα έχουμε δικαιολογία να μην περνάει από το σπίτι ή να μην με ενοχλεί, μετά τι θα γίνει; Βέβαια μέσα μου την έχω απομυθοποιήσει, έχω αποστασιοποιηθεί και δεν υπάρχει γυρισμός. Αλλά το θέμα είναι πως είναι άβολο να ακούς διαφορά και να λες μέσα σου κάνε υπομονή μέχρι να τελειώσει. Την πέτυχα έξω κάποιες φορές που ήμουν με το σκυλί περπάτημα και ήταν η φάση αυτό που περιέγραψα.

----------


## zoed

Βάλε τα όρια σου και μην επιτρέπεις σε κανέναν να μειώνει την αξία σου! Με τους ανθρώπους που αισθάνομαι οτι μου κάνουν κακό έχω αποκτήσει μια πιο ουδέτερη στάση και προσπαθώ όσο μπορώ να αραιώνω την συναναστροφή. Με την μητέρα μου ευτυχώς μένουμε πλέον σε διαφορετικές πόλεις και νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα και πιο ελεύθερη. Κατάλαβα οτι ο τρόπος να μην επηρεάζεσαι είναι να υψώνεις το δικό σου τείχος ασφάλειας, πάντα με όμορφο και ήρεμο τρόπο, και απο εκεί και πέρα ο καθένας παίρνει το μήνυμα του.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, σίγουρα. Μακάρι να γίνει έτσι. Αν και αυτή μπορεί να βρει τον τρόπο της και να στείλει κάτι ακραίο ή να έρθει να φορτωθεί. Υπομονή. Αν και σήμερα μισή μέρα ήμουν καλά, μισή ένιωθα αγχωμένη και χαμένη. Πφ.

----------


## zoed

Μια απο τα ίδια...απίστευτη συμπτωση έχουμε! Εκεί που ήμουν σχετικά καλά έγινε ένα σκηνικό με τη μητέρα μου και έγινα πάλι χάλια... θυμώνω που δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τα προβλήματα μου και πέφτω στην ίδια παγίδα πάλι. Είναι σαν να επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια σκηνικά ξανά και ξανά γιατι νομίζω οτι εκεί ανήκω και έτσι πρέπει να νιώθω συνέχεια. Το άγχος σε κάνει να νιώθεις οτι έρχεται το τέλος του κόσμου με απλά πράγματα και νομίζεις συνέχεια οτι είσαι υπεύθυνος να λύσεις ολα τα προβλήματα του κόσμου. Εκεί που λές μια μέρα οκ σήμερα κάπως το έχω, κάτι συμβαίνει και ανάποδα όλα...αυτή τη περίοδο είμαι έγκυος και όοοολα τα αισθάνομαι ακόμα πιο αγχωτικά και περίεργα. Προσπαθώ να ισορροπήσω τις ορμόνες μου με όλο αυτο το χαμό που γίνεται στο κεφάλι μου. Αύριο πχ θέλω να επικοινωνήσω με το αφεντικό μου στη δουλειά να ενημερώσω για την εγκυμοσύνη μου και το σκέφτομαι 100000 ώρες πως θα το πω, πως θα απαντήσουν τι θα μου πουνε και κάνω σενάρια άγχους και πάλι. ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ειλικρινά θέλω να πατήσω ένα στοπ σε αυτο το τρενάκι που τρέχει συνέχεια!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Αααα, με το καλό να έρθει το παιδάκι σου. Μια ακόμα σύμπτωση, κι εγώ το απόγευμα αγχώθηκα με κάτι που πρέπει να διακοπεί γραφειοκρατικά, πανικοβλήθηκα για κάποιους λόγους και έπεσε σε φουλ άγχος, ιδεοληψίες και κλάμα. Ελπίζω αύριο να είναι καλύτερη μέρα, μια νέα αρχή (κάθε μέρα αυτό λέω εντωμεταξύ). Αυτό που λες με τα σενάρια το έχω κι εγώ, δηλαδή θα το τπεραναλύσω σε σημείο να φθαρώ ψυχικά και στο τέλος ή να ξενερώσω ή να κουραστώ. Δεν είμαι ο εαυτός μου, βασικά δεν ξέρω πότε ήμουν ο εαυτός μου, αφού οι ιδεοψυχαναγκασμοί και το άγχος είναι το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ζωής μου.

----------


## zoed

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Είναι σαν έργο χωρίς τέλος... προσπαθούμε και όλο γυρνάμε απο εκεί που αρχίσαμε. Ελπίδα υπάρχει κάθε μέρα, μακάρι να γίνει κάτι να ηρεμήσουμε κάποια στιγμη ή τουλάχιστον να προσπαθούμε να παλεύουμε όσο πιο πολύ για εμάς και τους δικούς μας που σίγουρα θέλουν να μας βλέπουν χαρούμενους και ήρεμους.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Όλα καλά θα πάνε αύριο με αυτό που θες με τον εργοδότη, σκέψου πως ο χρόνος μπροστά κυλάει, πχ. ό,τι κι αν γίνει ή προκύψει θα έρθει το μεσημέρι που θα φας το φαγητό που σου αρέσει ή θα ξεκουραστείς. Δεν θα μείνει ο χρόνος στάσιμος σε αυτή την στιγμή/γεγονός που μας αγχώνει.

----------


## zoed

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ είσαι πολύ ευγενική! Με ενοχλεί που λειτουργώ με τον ίδιο τρόπο που λειτουργούσα όταν ήμουν 15 χρονών...οι ίδιες ανασφάλειες, δισταγμοί, υπερ-σκέψεις χωρίς όλο αυτό να έχει κάποιο νόημα! Προσπαθούμε να κουβαλήσουμε πάνω μας όλα τα προβλήματα του κόσμου και δεν κοιτάμε απλά πως να βοηθάμε τον εαυτό μας και να χαιρόμαστε τη ζωή μας.

----------


## andreas86

> Καλησπέρα hope2 το έχω σκεφτεί αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη οτι θέλω να πάω αυτή τη στιγμή είναι και το οικονομικό θέμα στη μέση. Ναι πολλές ώρες την ημέρα σκέφτομαι με αυτόν τον τρόπο με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθω οτι τίποτα δεν αλλάζει. Ναι ο σύζυγος μου ξέρει τα πάντα, προσπαθεί με κάθε τρόπο αλλα δεν γνωριζει πως ακριβώς να με βοηθήσει. Του είναι ίσως περίεργο και δεν έχει δει κάποια ανάλογη περίπτωση οπότε προσπαθεί όπως μπορεί. Ξέρω οτι όλα αυτά που σκέφτομαι έχουν άλλα βαθύτερα αίτια και ξεκινάνε μάλλον απο γενικευμένο άγχος και αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Εσύ έχεις καταφέρει να είσαι καλύτερα?


Ζοed, αυτό που λες ότι η άσχημες σκέψεις ξεκινάνε με το άγχος, το έχω παρατηρήσει και σε εμένα. Μου έρχονται άσχημες σκέψεις μερικές φορές έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα, αλλά εάν στεναχωριθο η αγχοθω μου έρχονται σκέψεις άσχημες!

----------


## andreas86

> Την πρώτη φορά που μου παρουσιάστηκε το ξεπέρασα με ψυχοθεραπεία. Μετά από κάποια χρόνια όμως πήρα φαρμακευτική αγωγή. Απλά όποτε την διακόπτω υποτροπιαζω. Κάνω πολλά χρόνια ψυχοθεραπεία αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δε δούλεψε. Τώρα άλλαξα ψυχοθεραπευτη. Είμαι σε αγωγή περίπου 6,5 χρόνια και έχω κάνει δύο απόπειρες διακοπής. Πριν λίγους μήνες έκανα την δεύτερη διακοπή αλλά υποτροπιασα γρήγορα και εδώ και ένα μήνα περίπου έχω ξεκινήσει την αγωγή πάλι. Απλά θα σου πρότεινα να μην το αφήνεις. Μπορείς να μιλήσεις με ένα ψυχολόγο και να του πεις ότι δυσκολεύεσαι οικονομικά και εάν γίνεται να κάνετε τις συνεδριες πιο αραιά. Μη το αφήσεις να γιγαντωθεί. Είσαι σε επαρχία? Έχει ψυχολόγος στο μέρος όπου ζεις. Η καλύτερη μέθοδος είναι γνωσιακη συμπεριφορικη.


Εγώ δεν είμαι οικονομικά καλά το πιστεύεις ότι προχθές είδα την ψυχολόγο μου μετά από 5 μήνες, ενώ είναι τεράστιο το διάστημα, καλύτερα θα μου φαινόταν να σταματήσω παρά να πηγαίνω σε τόσο μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, δεν υπάρχει όφελος και τσάμπα τα λεφτά!!

----------


## End_of_an_era

@andreas86 Όντως δεν βοηθάει να μεσολαβούν μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα ανάμεσα στις συνεδρίες. Κι εγώ σε μια φάση που αρνιόμουν να πάω για κανένα μήνα στη ψυχολόγο το φθινόπωρο (για λόγους που δεν είχαν να κάνουν με την ψυχολόγο) και μου ανέφερε η ψυχολόγος αυτό, ότι θα ήταν ωφέλιμο να μην απέχουν αρκετά οι συνεδρίες μεταξύ τους (έτσι κι αλλιώς δύο φορές το μήνα κάνω εγώ ψυχοθεραπεία).

----------


## End_of_an_era

@zoed Έχεις πολύ δίκιο σε αυτά που γράφεις. Ταυτίζομαι σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Αλλά τώρα όλα αυτά είναι στοιχεία της προσωπικότητάς μας, δηλαδή αν δεν είχαμε αυτά, θα ήμασταν αλλά άτομα, δεν μας εγγυάται κανένας πως θα ήμασταν καλύτεροι. Δυστυχώς επικρατεί η ανάγκη για σύγκριση, ποιος περνάει καλύτερα, ποιος είναι πιο εξωστρεφής, πιο θαρραλέος κοκ.

----------


## zoed

@AggelikiAngy καλησπέρα! Με βοήθησες πολύ χθές σχετικά με το σημερινό μου άγχος...επικοινώνησα με τον εργοδότη μου, υπήρξε μια μικρή δυσαρέσκεια γιατι δεν είχα ενημερώσει κάπως πιο νωρίς αλλά εξήγησα οτι υπήρχαν κάποια θέματα και προτίμησα να μην ενημερώσω. Το άγχος μου έφτασε στο κόκκινο 1000% αλλά έκανα μια μικρή κίνηση υπέρ μου καθώς όποτε πρόκειται να ζητήσω κάτι ή να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου αισθάνομαι ενοχές και διστάζω. Κάθε φορά που έχω να μιλήσω με κάποιον ανώτερο σε εργασία αισθάνομαι απο πριν μειονεκτικά και έχω μέσα μου ένα ανεξήγητα τεράστιο ΑΓΧΟΣ λές και πρόκειται να κάνω εγχείρηση. Ακόμα και σήμερα που είμαι 30 χρονών μου είναι απίστευτα δύσκολο να διεκδικώ πράγματα να επιβάλω τη θέληση μου. Νιώθω οτι όλοι οι άλλοι έχουν δίκιο και το δίκιο τους είναι πιο σημαντικό απο το δικό μου, οτι δεν έχω αρκετή αξία ώστε να διεκδικήσω αυτο που επιθυμω πραγματικα. Αυτο έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να κάνω στη ζωή μου πολλές φορές επιλογές που βολεύουν αυτή τη συναισθηματική ανασφάλεια που έχω και όχι αυτο που ΘΕΛΩ και ΕΙΜΑΙ αληθινα. Ετσι νιώθω μονίμως δυστυχισμένη καθώς εγκλωβίζομαι σε βολικές αποφάσεις που δεν ευχαριστούν την ψυχή μου.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Με την σκέψη πως ο χρόνος προχωράει και όσο δύσκολη κι αν είναι η μέρα θα έρθει το βράδυ και θα τελειώσει, πέρασα όλη μου τη σχολή. Ειδάλλως παίζει να μην πήγαινα στις εξεταστικές από το άγχος και άλλα θέματα που είχα τότε. Αυτά που έγραψες είναι αυτά που νιώθω γενικά. Ταυτίζονται οι σκέψεις μας. Ούτε σήμερα ήταν μια καλή μέρα, στεναχωρημένη, αγχωμένη σε μέτριο βαθμό και μου καρφώθηκαν κάποιες σκέψεις.

----------


## zoed

Ακριβώς όπως τα λές είναι. Είναι μια καλή οπτική για να θυμόμαστε οτι το άγχος μας κρατάει λίγες στιγμές μονο και δεν πρέπει να μας καθορίζει και να τρώει όλο το χρόνο μας. Θα προσπαθήσω να το έχω στο μυαλό μου απο εδώ και πέρα για να μπορέσω να αντιμετωπίσω κατι ανάλογο στο μέλλον. Έρχεται κάποτε η στιγμή που πρέπει να αναγνωρίσουμε την αξία του εαυτού μας και να διεκδικούμε όσα δικαιούμαστε σε όλα τα επίπεδα!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, αυτός είναι ο στόχος ιδανικά. Εσένα σε πιάνει κάποια ώρα και μετά πιο έντονα; Είναι εδώ και ένα τριήμερο που μόλις έρθει το απόγευμα με πιάνει έντονα, θέλω να κλάψω, να πω διάφορα.

----------


## zoed

Νομίζω και εμένα μεσημέρι και απόγευμα είναι οι χειρότερες ώρες μου! Το πρωι με το που ξυπνάω έχω πάντα άγχος αλλά προσπαθώ να κάνω τις πρωινές ρουτινες μου, πχ. καφέ,πρωινο,μουσική ώστε να επικοινωνήσω με τον κόσμο και να φύγω απο το χαμό του άγχους. Μετά ειδικά αν βαριέμαι και δεν απασχολώ το μυαλό μου με κατι παραγωγικό αρχίζει η ίδια κατάσταση. Νομίζω παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο αν δεν απασχολούμαστε με κάτι μας κάνει πολύ χειρότερα! Επειδη μια ζωή έκανα πάντα κατι (σχολείο, πανεπιστήμιο, δουλεια) αυτή τη στιγμή που κάθομαι και δεν έχω ένα αντικείμενο νιώθω μεγαλύτερο άγχος και μπορεί να λειτουργώ ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικά πιο πολλές ώρες τη μέρα. Εννοείται οτι και στις δουλειές μου κλπ πάντα υπήρχε η ocd στο κεφάλι μου απλά είναι λογικό όταν έχεις κενό χρόνο το μυαλό να σκέφτεται αρνητικά και να βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια περισσότερα πράγματα! Έγινε κάποιο γεγονός τις τελευταίες μέρες που σε άγχωσε παραπάνω ή κάνεις κάποιες συγκεκριμένες σκέψεις και νιώθεις έτσι?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Όντως κάτι άλλαξε αυτή την εβδομάδα και χάλασε την ρουτίνα που είχα το τελευταίο μήνα τουλάχιστον (δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρό, μπορεί να είναι και στο μυαλό μου όλο αυτό). Μετά με πιάνει το άγχος πως θέλω την ρουτίνα μου πριν αυτή την αλλαγή και τα συναισθήματα που μου προσκαλούσε κτλπ. Ξέρω δεν βγάζει εντελώς νόημα, αλλά δεν θέλω να αναφερθώ σε λεπτομέρειες. Τα παίρνω όλα προσωπικά, όχι με την έννοια πως κακιώνω, αλλά είναι σαν να τα λαμβάνω σαν απόρριψη ή απογοήτευση προς το άτομο μου πολλά και χωρίς να ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## zoed

Απλά αισθανόμαστε πάντα υπεύθυνοι για όσα συμβαινουν γύρω μας... πχ οταν χώρισαν οι γονείς μου θυμάμαι οτι το πήρα τοσο βαριά και αισθανόμουν οτι σήκωνα εγώ ένα τεράστιο βάρος ενώ ο γάμος και οι λόγοι που χώριζαν ήταν δικοί τους. Όλοι μου έλεγαν μην είσαι υπερβολική, τα παίρνεις πολύ σοβαρά όλα κλπ. αλλά έτσι είμαι απο τότε που θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου. Όταν έγινε αυτό το γεγονός ένιωσα οτι γκρεμίστηκε όλη η μέχρι τότε ζωή μου, ακόμα και αν η κατάσταση στο σπίτι μας ήταν απίστευτα δυσάρεστη πάντα. Νομίζω φταίει που θέλουμε όλα γύρω μας να είναι τέλεια και σε μια σειρά και όταν αυτή η σειρά αλλάζει χανόμαστε και είναι σαν να χάνουμε τον εαυτό μας.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, κι εγώ νιώθω πως πρέπει να βρω λύση για όλα.
Απλά εγώ ένα θέμα με την οικειότητα. Μόλις έρθω κοντά σε κάποιον άνθρωπο σε σημείο να εκφράζομαι ελεύθερα, μετά από ένα σημείο αρχίζουν οι σκέψεις πως δεν με συμπαθεί, τώρα που με γνωρίζει καλύτερα πέφτουν οι προσδοκίες που είχε στο μυαλό του. Αυτό γίνεται κάθε φορά παντού. Εεε μετά σκέφτομαι εγώ κάτι αρνητικό, τον απομυθοποιώ και απλά προχωράω κόβοντας την επαφή, όχι με ακραίο τρόπο, αλλά με την σιωπή. Πολλές φορές μου έχει βγει όντως σε καλό. Αλλά πια βλέπω πως είναι ένα επαναλαμβανόμενο μοτίβο. Χάνομαι από προσώπου γης που λένε. Βέβαια για αυτά τα ζητήματα εμπιστοσύνης φταίει ο τοξικός συγγενής που είχα αναφέρει και οι συμπεριφορές κάποιων ατόμων.

----------


## zoed

Kαταλαβαίνω αυτό που λές. Εγώ όταν παίρνω αγάπη και θετικά συναισθήματα νιώθω οτι θέλω να φερθώ αντίθετα σα να μην αξίζω την προσοχή και το καλό που μου δίνουν οι άλλοι. Και εγώ τους βλέπω όλους με καχυποψία μέχρι να καταλάβω οτι μπορώ να εμπιστευτώ και να δεθώ αλλά καμιά φορά αυτό καταντάει κουραστικό. Είναι καλύτερο να αφήσουμε τα πράγματα να εξελίσσονται μόνα τους και όποιος είναι να μείνει στη ζωή μας θα μείνει. Ο φόβος μας μήπως πληγωθούμε μας κάνει να μένουμε πίσω και να αποφεύγουμε τους ανθρώπους.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Εμείς έχουμε τόσο κοινές σκέψεις ή αυτά είναι συνηθισμένα γνωρίσματα της ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής; Γιατί ειλικρινά ταυτίζομαι για άλλη μια φορά με αυτό που είπες.

----------


## zoed

Σίγουρα έχουμε πολλά κοινά γιατι προφανώς είμαστε και ευαίσθητοι άνθρωποι που απο τη φύση μας είμαστε πιο ευάλωτοι σε άγχος και διαταραχές όπως η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή! Αν δεν είχαμε αυτές τις ευαισθησίες δεν θα μας άγγιζαν εύκολα τα γεγονότα που γίνονται γύρω μας και θα τα πέρναμε όλα πιο ανάλαφρα. Και αστρολογικά να το πάρεις είμαι ζωδιο του νερού άρα καταλαβαίνεις κλάμα και άγχη συνέχεια...χαχαχα και ένα αστείο να σπάσουμε λίγο τις κακές μας σκέψεις!!!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, ναι. Από μικρή ήμουν ευαίσθητη όντως.
Έριξα κι εγώ ένα μικρό κλάμα σήμερα το βράδυ και ας μην είμαι ζώδιο του νερού. Χαχα

----------


## zoed

Καλημέρα! Δυστυχώς προσπαθούμε μαλλον να αλλάξουμε πάνω μας πράγματα που μας χαρακτηρίζουν και αποτελούν ουσιαστικά τον χαρακτήρα μας. Σίγουρα πρέπει να αποβάλουμε τα πολύ αρνητικά όπως το υπερβολικό άγχος αλλα θέλει υπομονή και κουράγιο ώστε να μάθουμε να μην μας καθορίζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό όπως τώρα!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Καλημέρα. Δυστυχώς όλα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά του εαυτού μου το τοξικό άτομο που έχω αναφέρει με είχε κάνει για χρόνια να τα θεωρώ αρνητικά/εμπόδια, όπως η ευαισθησία μου, η αγάπη μου για τα ζωάκια (cat lady κυρίως είμαι), οι απόψεις μου, το ότι η μητέρα μου είναι απλός άνθρωπος και ευαίσθητος όπως εγώ κ.α. Εδώ και λίγους μήνες που δεν είχα επαφή μαζί μου και έπαθα την κρίση που συνέβη το φθινόπωρο κατάλαβα πως εγώ ορίζω τι αισθάνομαι και τι θέλω. Πχ. αυτηνής μπορεί να της έλεγα πως δεν με ενδιαφέρομαι για ένα τομέα σε αυτή τη φάση και αυτή να έλεγε πως κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μου και δεν γίνεται να μην με νοιάζει, ρίχνοντας σε μένα το βάρος και την ιδέα πως εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα. Πως να αναρρώσει το μυαλό μου από μια δεκαετία εμμέσως μηνυμάτων από εκείνη που με έκαναν να ρίχνω τον εαυτό μου που δεν νιώθω ή δεν είμαι σαν αυτό που πίστευε εκείνη; Και δεν είναι πως είχαμε τις στενές επαφές, φαντάσου πόσο τοξική ήταν ώστε μια φορά στο τόσο να λέει διάφορα.
Σήμερα έχω κάνει μια σοβαρή προσπάθεια, δεν έχω τσεκάρει πράγματα που ξέρω πως θα με αγχώσουν, λέω μέσα μου πως αξίζω και δεν χρειάζομαι επιβεβαίωση ή σημασία από τρίτους για να μην νιώθω ανασφαλής, θα οργανώσω κάπως την μουσική που έχω για να ακούω περισσότερο. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο αν ακούω ένα τραγούδι το βάζω ξανά και ξανά, χάνοντας έτσι την μαγεία να ανακαλύψω ή να ξαναθυμηθώ κι άλλα όμορφα κομμάτια. Δεν ξέρω αν το παθαίνεις κι εσύ, αλλά όπως ακούω τα ίδια και τα ίδια, πέραν του μεσημεριανού τρώω και τα ίδια και τα ίδια. Νομίζω είναι από την ανάγκη μου να μην έχω ποικιλία και νέες πληροφορίες. Θα προσπαθήσω να έχω ποικιλία. Εσύ καλά;

----------


## zoed

Αχχχ πόσα μου θυμίζεις απο τις καθημερινές μου συνήθειες... αυτό κάνουμε ακριβώς προτιμάμε να ζούμε στο ασφαλές κουτάκι της συνήθειας σε όλα τα επίπεδα απο φόβο μήπως το διαφορετικό μας αγχώσει. Σήμερα είμαι λίγο περίεργα αλλά έχω και τις επιπτώσεις της εγκυμοσύνης (μου έχει αυξηθεί το άγχος) και απο το πρωι το παλεύω με τις γνωστές μου συμπεριφορές. Όταν δεν είμαι καλά σωματικά πολλές φορές λειτουργώ ακόμα πιο ψυχαναγκαστικά. Πφφφ είπαμε πόλεμος κάθε μέρα με τον εαυτό μας! Προσπάθησε όσο μπορείς να μην επιτρέπεις σε αυτό το πρόσωπο να σε επηρεάζει πλέον, αν και ξέρω πόσο μπορεί να σε βλάψει η συμπεριφορά ενός ανθρώπου, μην χάνεις τη ζωή και τα χαρίσματα σου για κανέναν. Οι γύρω μας πρέπει να μας εκτιμάνε για αυτό που είμαστε και όχι για όσα θα ήθελαν να είμαστε για να ικανοποιήσουμε το δικό τους εγώ. Είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα που περιμένουν απο τους άλλους να εκπληρώσουν τα δικά τους όνειρα και για αυτό τον λόγο τους ασκούν οποιαδήποτε ψυχολογική πίεση για να τους αλλάξουν. Πολύ απλά είμαστε εδώ για να κάνουμε τον εαυτό μας ευτυχισμένο και όχι τους άλλους. Ας κοιτάξουν τη ζωούλα τους και ας μας αφήσουν στη δική μας!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ευχαριστώ για τα λόγια σου. Όχι, δεν με επηρεάζει αυτό το άτομο πια, βέβαια δεν το έχω συναντήσει εδώ και κάτι μήνες παρά ελάχιστες φορές στο δρόμο σε συνομιλία το πολύ του δίλεπτου. Που να μάθει πως κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα ασχοληθώ με την σχολή που τελείωσα πέρυσι (είναι τόσο ψώνιο που θα αρχίσει να λέει τα γνωστά της). Βέβαια δεν θα της πω για ένα project που έχουμε οικογενειακώς να κάνουμε για το μέλλον μας και την αποκατάστασή μας, γιατί σιχαίνομαι να μου μαγαρίσει την χαρά ή την οποία εξέλιξη φέρει στην ζωή μας όλο αυτό. Βέβαια αυτό το σχέδιο δεν είναι πως γίνεται στο επόμενο εξάμηνο, θέλει κάποιο χρόνο για να ολοκληρωθεί. Ποιος την ακούει αυτή αν τελειώσει η καραντίνα και θέλει και βολτίτσες. Την τελευταία διετία έκανα αυτό το λάθος, πήγαινα μαζί της γιατί έλεγα μόνη της είναι, οικογένεια δεν έχει, ας ακούσω δέκα χαζομάρες και δεν πειράζει. Όμως κάθε φορά γύριζα σπίτι και ένιωθα σαν "βρώμικη", να με είχε "λερώσει" με τις ανοησίες που έλεγε. Αηδίες. Τέλος πάντων, επιλέγω να μην την φοβάμαι και να προχωρήσω μπροστά (τα λέω μπας και τα εμπεδώσω). Μου είναι λίγο δύσκολο να μάθω να με εκτιμώ χωρίς εξωτερική επιβεβαίωση, την οποία επειδή πιστεύω πως δεν έχω αξία ή σημασία ως άνθρωπος δεν την ζητούσα ποτέ ανοικτά. Ήθελα δηλαδή επιβεβαίωση χωρίς να φαίνεται πως εγώ την ζητάω. Τόσο καλά. Χαχαχα.
Όντως, συνήθεια, ρουτίνα, επαναλαμβανόμενες κινήσεις. Αλλά θα προσπαθήσω όντως να βάλω ποικιλία στην μουσική, στο φαγητό, να αρχίσω να διαβάζω βιβλία (έχω ένα θέμα συγκέντρωσης). 
Σίγουρα η εγκυμοσύνη επηρεάζει ψυχολογικά. Κάνεις ψυχοθεραπεία αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## zoed

Όχι αν και υπήρξε η σκέψη στο μυαλό μου δεν εχω πάρει απόφαση... Αυτό που λές οταν ερχομαι σε επαφή με τετοια άτομα, αν και προσπαθώ να μένω αμετοχη και να μην με επηρεασουν, στο τέλος νιώθω οτι χαλάνε όλη την όποια εσωτερική ηρεμία προσπαθώ να χτίσω κάθε μέρα και με γεμίζουν αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Είναι λογικό, όποιος κουβαλάει σκοτάδι μεσα του, αυτο εκπέμπει και γύρω του. Για αυτο πρεπει να είμαστε μόνο με άτομα που εχουν θετική αύρα και ανιδιοτελή συναισθήματα για εμάς. Υπάρχουν τετοιοι αρκει να ασχολούμαστε με αυτους και όχι με τους αρνητικούς ανθρώπους. Είναι σαν εναν χρόνιο βασανισμό που σου κάνουν και μετά αναπτύσσεις την ψυχολογία του θύματος που θέλει, αλλα δεν μπορεί να ξεφύγει απο τον κακοποιητικό άνθρωπο. Εντωμεταξυ και εγώ τελείωσα πριν κάποια χρόνια τις σπουδές μου και δεν με ενδιαφέρει σχεδόν καθόλου να τις ακολουθήσω. Θελω να βρω ένα αντικείμενο που να με ευχαριστεί όσο γίνεται και να ακολουθήσω αυτά που με εμπνέουν πραγματικά. Αυτό σημαίνει να είσαι αληθινός με τον εαυτο σου: να αποβάλεις τα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ που εχεις εσυ ο ιδιος επιβάλει πάνω σου ή στα έχουν επιβάλει οι αλλοι. Να κάνεις αυτά που αγαπάς και ευχαριστούν ΕΣΕΝΑ. Αυτή είναι και η πραγματική μας ελευθερία. Κάποτε κάποιος γνωστός μου είχε πει: "Εσυ κρατας τα κλειδιά απο το κλουβί σου, ανοιξε και βγες απο αυτο". Πολύ σοφό και αληθινό για μένα.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Υπομονή και να πιστέψουμε στους εαυτούς μας. Προς το παρόν σήμερα δεν έκλαψα. Να δούμε το υπόλοιπο σκ πως θα πάει. Χαχα

----------


## zoed

Χαίρομαι πολύ για αυτό και εύχομαι να μας φύγει όλο αυτό σιγά σιγά! Να περάσεις ήρεμα και όμορφα το Σ/Κ σου!!!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Τελικά σήμερα δάκρυσα λίγο, κατάφερα τουλάχιστον να μην κλάψω. Δυστυχώς κάποιες συζητήσεις ή αναφορές σε θέματα τις έχω συνδέσει με συμπεριφορές ατόμων που τις έκαναν με δεικτικότητα ή διάθεση υποτίμησης. Φυσικά ανάμεσα σε αυτά είναι και η guest star των ψυχολογικών μου προβλημάτων. Δεν έπρεπε να αφήνω κανέναν να με υποτιμάει ή να μου μιλάει με τρόπο που θα οδηγούσε εμένα σε σκέψεις υποτίμησης. Όλες αυτές οι συμπεριφορές έχουν δημιουργήσει τραύματα που καλούμε εγώ τώρα να αντιμετωπίσω. Οπότε πέφτω σε συμπεριφορά που μου θυμίζει τα παλιά τραύματα πέφτω σε άγχος πως πάλι θα νιώσω τα ίδια συναισθήματα με τότε. Σήμερα προσπάθησα να αποφύγω αυτό και δεν μπήκα σε επαναλαμβανόμενες σκέψεις. Προχωράμε. Έχουμε αξία. Όταν νιώθουμε πως κάτι μας φέρνει στην επιφάνεια κάτι που μας πληγώνει, έχουμε δικαίωμα να κάνουμε ένα βήμα πίσω για τον εαυτό μας. (καλά αυτά τα λέω και για μένα κυρίως αλλά και για όποιον άλλον μπορεί να αντλήσει κουράγιο)

----------


## zoed

Και εγώ τα ίδια περίπου...προσπάθησα να ελέγξω κάπως όσα βγήκαν στην επιφάνεια...εννοείται οτι θα υπάρχουν κάθε μέρα στιγμές που θα λυγίσουμε, θα έρθουν ξανά εκείνα τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα και το πληγωμενο μας ''εγω'' θα μας υπενθυμίσει οτι ειναι εκεί! Δεν μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε σε μια στιγμή μια ζημιά χρόνων, όμως μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε αν απο εδώ και πέρα θα αγαπήσουμε και θα προστατεύσουμε τον εαυτό μας, ώστε να ζήσουμε τη ζωή μας όσο καλύτερα μπορούμε. Ο,τι αρνητικό μας κάνει επίθεση στο μυαλο θα του λέμε ''Φύγε, δεν με ξέρεις, θες το κακό μου και προσπαθείς απλά να με πας πίσω''.

----------


## andreas86

> @andreas86 Όντως δεν βοηθάει να μεσολαβούν μεγάλα χρονικά διαστήματα ανάμεσα στις συνεδρίες. Κι εγώ σε μια φάση που αρνιόμουν να πάω για κανένα μήνα στη ψυχολόγο το φθινόπωρο (για λόγους που δεν είχαν να κάνουν με την ψυχολόγο) και μου ανέφερε η ψυχολόγος αυτό, ότι θα ήταν ωφέλιμο να μην απέχουν αρκετά οι συνεδρίες μεταξύ τους (έτσι κι αλλιώς δύο φορές το μήνα κάνω εγώ ψυχοθεραπεία).


Τι καλά να έκανα και εγώ τουλάχιστον μία, εάν όχι δύο!!

----------


## End_of_an_era

@zoed Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε όσα λες. Έτσι πρέπει να λέμε. Θα ήταν πιο παρήγορο αν στον κύκλο μου είχα ένα στενό άτομο με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή ώστε να υπάρχει ένα κοινό έδαφος και συμπαράσταση για το ίδιο πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Έχεις κι εσύ εναλλαγές στην διάθεσή σου; Σχεδόν κάθε πρωί που είμαι μετά τον ύπνο και προφανώς ως ένα βαθμό ξεκούραστη είναι σαν να μην τα είπα/σκέφτηκα την προηγούμενη μέρα. Καταλαβαίνω πως εγώ τα είπα/σκέφτηκα, αλλά είναι σαν να μην είναι δική μου ενέργεια. Δεν ξέρω αν το εξέφρασα σωστά. Αν επιτρέπεται πόσο καιρό γνωρίζεις ή κατάλαβες πως είσαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική; Εμένα η διάγνωση είναι φρέσκια και πια εξηγούνται πολλά από το παρελθόν, προσπαθώ να μάθω πως να ζω γνωρίζοντας πια τι έχω.

----------


## zoed

Θα έλεγα ότι είμαι ψυχαναγκαστική μια ολόκληρη ζωή απλά το κατάλαβα μόνη μου φέτος ότι λέγεται έτσι μέσα από συμπτώματα και άρθρα που διάβασα. Εννοείται συνέχεια αλλάζουν τα συναισθήματα μου από εκεί που μπορεί να είμαι οκ, έρχονται αρνητικές σκέψεις και μπαμ αλλάζουν όλα... Εγώ εκεί που λέω σήμερα το πάλεψα δεν έκανα πολλές ψυχαναγκαστικές σκέψεις, εκεί ξαναπεφτω στα ίδια λες και είμαι κολλημένη να λειτουργώ μόνο έτσι. Νομίζω ότι οι ψυχαναγκασμοί μου εστιάζονται πιο πολύ σε θέματα με οικεία πρόσωπα πχ. μήπως έγινε κάτι και δεν με αγαπάνε το ίδιο οι άλλοι, αναλύω σε τραγικό βαθμό λέξεις και γεγονότα φοβούμενη μήπως χάσω όλα αυτά που αγαπώ και με χαροποιουν. Η διαταραχή αυτή είναι ο βασιλιάς της αμφιβολίας και της ανασφάλειας. Πιο παλιά είχα άγχος γύρω από αλλά θέματα, δε ξέρω νομίζω ότι απλά η διαταραχή εστιάζει κάθε φορά σε κάτι νέο που βρίσκει προκειμένου να μας κρατάει σε μια αγχωτική κατάσταση.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Όντως αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι η ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή. Κι εγώ έχω τέτοιου είδους ιδεοληψίες. Αυτές τις ημέρες σκέφτομαι αυτές τις φοβίες ή τις σκέψεις που έχω τώρα και όλα όντως έχουν μια ρίζα. Συζητήσαμε και με την ψυχολόγο κάποια θέματα την προηγούμενη φορά και μου είπε πως το θέμα της εγγύτητας που έχω με τους άλλους έχει να κάνει με την συμπεριφορά του τοξικού συγγενή που έχω πει, δηλαδή ο εγκέφαλος μου έχει συνδέσει που κάθε φορά που πήγαινα να της δώσω ευκαιρία μου έλεγε πράγματα που δεν με έκαναν να νιώθω με εμένα και κάθε φορά που εκφράζομαι και έρχομαι κοντά με κάποιον με πιάνουν ιδεοληψίες πως πρέπει να απομακρυνθώ, με κοροϊδεύει, με ειρωνεύεται, δεν με συμπαθεί πια κτλπ. Έχω γράψει και κάποια πιο βαθιά ζητήματα να τα συζητήσω αυτή την εβδομάδα που έχω πάλι συνεδρία. Σε αυτή τη φάση δέχομαι πως είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική και θα είμαι μια ζωή, αλλά θα μάθω περισσότερους τρόπους να το ελέγχω, αλλά είμαι σε φάση άρνησης και θυμού με αυτό το τοξικό άτομο. Γιατί αν δεν υπήρχε αυτή, εγώ ίσως ήμουν άλλο άτομο, σίγουρα με λιγότερα θέματα.

----------


## zoed

Και εγώ είμαι σίγουρη οτι για το μέγεθος του προβλήματος μου φταίει το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον, συγκεκριμένα οι γονείς μου. Οσο και να προσπαθώ να κοιτάω πέρα απο αυτό και να μην αποδίδω ευθύνες όλο γυρίζω στο ίδιο σημείο και ξέρω οτι είναι αληθινό. Καλώς η κακώς μας έχουν επηρεάσει αυτά τα άτομα με την αρνητικότητα τους και εμείς πρέπει να βρούμε τον τρόπο να βγούμε απο όλο αυτο. Δεν το επιλέξαμε αλλά μας συνέβη. Και εγώ σκέφτομαι σοβαρά να αρχίσω την θεραπεία καθώς όσο περνάει ο καιρός καταλαβαίνω οτι δεν μπορώ πάντα να αντιμετωπίζω μόνη μου τα όσα νιώθω. Ξέρω οτι δεν θα φύγει τελείως αλλά όποια δουλεία και αν κάνουμε προς αυτό θα είναι υπέρ μας. Όταν διάβασα τα συμπτώματα της διαταραχής ένιωσα σα να διαβάζω τον εαυτό μου, ήταν τόσο ίδια τα συμπτώματα που ήμουν σίγουρη...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, η ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθάει σε ένα βαθμό, επειδή ο ψυχολόγος σαν ειδικός μπορεί να σε κατευθύνει. Πχ. μπορεί να αναφέρεις μια σκέψη σου, ένα γεγονός, πως ένιωσες, εσύ να βλέπεις την "επιφάνεια" αυτού και ο ψυχολόγος με ερωτήσεις να σε κάνει να δεις και στο "βάθος". Βέβαια όλα αυτά θέλουν προσωπική δουλειά, αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου δεν γίνεται να αλλάξει κάτι όταν εγώ για παράδειγμα εντόπισα αυτό το πρόβλημα 26 χρονών. Ελπίζω να μάθω να το διαχειριστώ, να με βοηθήσουν τα γεγονότα να ξεφύγω κάπως, αλλά πάντα θα τα έχω αυτά, κάθε μέρα. Απλά θέλει όταν σου έρχεται η ιδεοληψία ή ο ψυχαναγκασμός να βρίσκεις να απασχολείσαι με κάτι άλλο αμέσως για να μην του δώσεις σημασία ή να αλλάξεις χώρο, δωμάτιο, να πας με κάποιον να πιάσεις μια άσχετη κουβέντα. Έχω τον φόβο πως θα μείνω μόνη μου, δεν θα νιώθω την οικογένειά μου σαν οικογένεια, γιατί αυτό το θέμα που έχω και τα τραύματα με οδηγούν στο να μένω απόμακρη και με ένα κλικ μπορούν να φύγουν και άλλα συναισθήματα.

----------


## zoed

Αυτό το πρόβλημα έχω ακριβως, όταν με πιάνουν οι ψυχαναγκασμοί δυσκολεύομαι να φύγω απο αυτό που αισθάνομαι και μου τρώει πολύ χρόνο να συνεχίσω τις δουλειές μου ή απλα να είμαι σε μια ήρεμη κατάσταση. Αυτή ειναι και η διαφορά μας απο άλλα άτομα που μπορεί να σκεφτούν κάτι παράλογο αλλά το μυαλό τους φέρνει στην επιφάνεια τη λογική λύση της σκέψης, ενώ το δικό μας στρέφεται γύρω απο πιθανά, ακραία σενάρια που τροφοδοτούν το άγχος και τις ανασφάλειες μας. Εκεί είναι το κομμάτι που θέλει δουλειά:η εκλογίκευση και ήρεμη αντιμετώπιση των γεγονότων. Νιώθω οτι το μυαλό μου είναι σε μια μόνιμη κατάσταση panic button που αμέσως ενεργοποιεί την αγχώδη αντιμετώπιση. Σαν να πρέπει να ανησυχώ συνέχεια για όλα ακόμα και αν δεν συμβαίνει κατι ιδιαίτερο ή δεν έχω ευθύνη. Στη δουλειά μου πχ. αγχωνόμουν τόσο πολύ μήπως κάνω κάτι λάθος, ξεχάσω κάτι που έπρεπε να κάνω κλπ με αποτέλεσμα να εξαντλούμαι ψυχικά μόνο και μονο απο τους ψυχαναγκασμούς μου. Αυτό προφανώς σχετίζεται με υπερβολικές απαιτήσεις που ένιωθα οτι είχε κάποιος απο του γονείς μου, κατά την παιδική μου ηλικία, προκειμένου να ανταποκριθώ όπως περίμενε στις δικές του προσδοκίες και standard. Μιλώντας για όλα αυτά, σιγά σιγά ανακαλύπτω πράγματα που δεν είχα συνδέσει πιο παλιά και αρχίζω να βγάζω μια κάποια άκρη σε όλο αυτό το κουβάρι.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, τα γράφεις ολόσωστα. Σήμερα το απόγευμα μου έχει καρφωθεί να περάσουν οι μέρες να πάω στην ψυχολόγο, θέλω να συζητήσω κάποια πράγματα. Με έχει πιάσει άγχος και έχει μείνει το μυαλό μου σε αυτή τη σκέψη. Το είχα πάθει πάλι δύο μέρες πριν την προηγούμενη συνεδρία.

----------


## zoed

Κάνε υπομονή και θα πάς να τα συζητήσεις, θα γίνει μην αγχώνεσαι! Και εγώ γνώρισα μια ψυχολόγο σήμερα και μάλλον θα κάνω μια επίσκεψη, παράλληλα το δουλεύουμε και εμείς όπως και με ό,τι μπορούμε!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Έχεις δίκιο. Με έχει πιάσει μια αγωνία και στεναχώρια για το πώς θα καταφέρω αφού τελειώσουν όλα αυτά με την πανδημία να κάνω πράξη αυτά που συζητάω μαζί της σε διάφορους τομείς, και αν δεν γίνουν; Και αν μείνω πάντα στάσιμη; Και νιώθω μια απελπισμένη ανάγκη για επιβεβαίωση, κάτι που δεν οδηγεί ποτέ σε κάτι καλό. Πφ. Άντε να έρθει η μέρα να πάω να κάνω την συνεδρία μου.

----------


## zoed

Θα γίνουν όλα και θα τα καταφέρεις! Είμαστε δυνατοί ανεξάρτητα απο οσα μας λεει η διαταραχή μας και αξίζουμε πολλά περισσότερα! Να κάνεις οσα σε κάνουν χαρούμενη, με υπομονή και θέληση θα γίνουν όλα πραγματικότητα! Δεν είμαστε τίποτα απο τα αρνητικά που σκεφτόμαστε απλά μας κρίνουμε πολύ αυστηρά και υπερβολικά γιατί έτσι μάθαμε να κάνουν οι άλλοι σε εμάς. Όμως ο εαυτός μας μας ανήκει και δεν θα αφήνουμε πλέον σε κανέναν να μας επιβάλει ποιοί θα είμαστε και πώς θα ζούμε. Με τα χρόνια σιγά σιγά θα αυτοπροσδιοριστούμε και θα βρούμε την πραγματική μας ταυτότητα. Οταν πας να σε αμφισβητήσεις απλά μην ακούς και λέγε στον εαυτό σου οτι έχεις αξία και είσαι αρκετή ακριβως όπως είσαι. Απλα οι τοξικοί άνθρωποι μας καλλιέργησαν το αντίθετο.Πιστεψε απλά οτι θα τα καταφέρεις και τίποτα δεν θα σου σταθεί εμπόδιο, γιατι πολύ απλά έχεις πολλα δικά σου, μοναδικά χαρίσματα!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Θα προσπαθήσω να εστιάσω αποκλειστικά στην ανάρρωσή μου και σε ό,τι αυτή απαιτεί. Δυστυχώς έχω το κακό να αφιερώνω χρόνο σε άτομα και στο τέλος να επιβεβαιώνομαι. Τέλος πάντων, προχωράμε. Υπενθυμίζουμε στους εαυτούς μας πόσο αξίζουμε.

----------


## zoed

Ακριβώς, αρκετά περάσαμε και περνάμε ώρα να ασχοληθούμε με εμάς και να προσπαθήσουμε για το καλύτερο, όσο δύσκολο και αν φαίνεται κάποιες μέρες...!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Πάντως σήμερα αισθάνομαι μια εσωτερική απογοήτευση και θλίψη. Για να δούμε τι θα δούμε στο άμεσο μέλλον.

----------


## zoed

Εγώ δύο μέρες τωρα που τρέχω με θέματα της δουλειάς σχετικά με την άδεια, ξυπνάω νωρίς σχετικά και τρέχω με διάφορα είμαι αρκετά αγχωμένη και κάνω αρκετές αγχώδεις σκέψεις. Παρατηρώ οτι αν έχω εξωτερικούς παράγοντες που με αγχώνουν εντείνεται η κατάσταση μου. Είπαμε καθημερινή μάχη...Όλο και πιο πολύ αντιλαμβάνομαι τα συναισθηματικά κενά που έχω και φταίνε σε μεγάλο βαθμό για την διαταραχή μου. Μου βγαίνουν αβίαστα τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα ώρες ώρες και πάνω εκεί ανακαλύπτω πολλούς λόγους που αισθάνομαι ανασφαλής και ελλιπής. Μου λείπει αυτό το προστατευτικό μαξιλάρι θετικών συναισθημάτων, με αποτέλεσμα να νιώθω μετέωρη και μόνη μέσα μου, αν και αυτή τη στιγμή περιβάλλομαι απο αγάπη και προστασία. Αν είχα αναπτύξει αυτές τις άμυνες και δεν είχα κενά, αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα είχα ανάγκη τους ψυχαναγκασμούς μου αφού δεν θα υπήρχε τίποτα που θα έπρεπε να καλυφθεί. Ο εαυτός μας ψάχνει με κάθε τρόπο να συμπληρώσει τα κενά, να γεμίσει απο όσα του λείπουν γιατι πολύ απλά δεν τα πήρε τη στιγμή και απο εκεί που έπρεπε. Σαν αποτέλεσμα ζητάει απο λάθος πρόσωπα να του αποδείξουν οτι πράγματι νοιάζονται και αισθάνονται αληθινή αγάπη με τρόπο εκβιαστικό και πιεστικό. Ας ελπίσουμε οτι όσοι μας αγαπάνε μπορούν να δούν τον ευθραυστο χαρακτήρα μας και μας αποδέχονται ακόμα και στις πιο δύσκολες στιγμές μας. Δυστυχώς πρέπει μόνοι μας να δημιουργήσουμε το προστατευτικό περίβλημα της αυτοαγάπης και αγαπώντας πρώτα εμάς, θα καταφέρουμε να έρθουμε σε ισορροπία με τους άλλους και να σταματήσουμε να τυρρανιόμαστε απο την αμφιβολία,τον φόβο, την αμφισβήτηση. Είμαστε εδώ πρώτα για να αγαπήσουμε και να απολαύσουμε την ζωή μας, με τα πάνω και τα κάτω της, το πώς θα μας φέρθουν οι άλλοι είναι δικό τους πρόβλημα. Όσοι μας αγαπήσουν και μας εκτιμήσουν καλοδεχούμενοι. Είπα πολλά νομίζω...! αλλά είχα μια συζήτηση με τον άντρα μου σήμερα και μου βγήκαν πράγματα που εκφράζουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό τους λόγους που αντιμετωπίζω αυτά τα θέματα σήμερα. Ευτυχώς που με ακούει και συζητάει μαζί μου ακόμα και τις πιο περίεργες πτυχές αυτής της διαταραχής. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να μπορούμε να μιλάμε στους δικούς μας ανθρώπους και να είμαστε αληθινοί σχετικά με όλα όσα νιώθουμε ακόμα και αν η διαταραχή μας προσπαθεί να μας κρατάει κλειστούς και απόμακρους.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Είναι πολύ σημαντικό που έχεις τον σύζυγό σου και έχετε δημιουργήσει την οικογένειά σας. Στην εποχή μας συνήθως αν εκμυστηρευτείς το πρόβλημά μας ή γενικά ένα ψυχολογικό θέμα, αρκετοί δείχνουν κατανόηση και ενδιαφέρουν, λες να μην πέσεις στις ιδεοληψίες, να τους δώσεις μια ευκαιρία και μετά μένεις κενή, όταν εκείνοι πετύχουν αυτό που ήθελαν, ό,τι κι αν είναι αυτό.
Δυστυχώς όσα σχέδια για κάποια πράγματα που ήθελα να κάνω στο δωμάτιό μου για να απασχοληθώ, έπαψαν να μου δίνουν χαρά και δημιουργικότητα. Φταίει που έχω πέσει ψυχολογικά. Αλλά νιώθω ένα κενό. Ποια είναι άραγε. Καταλαβαίνω πως όλα αυτά έχουν να κάνουν και με την ψυχοθεραπεία, δηλαδή όταν μπαίνεις σε μια διαδικασία αυτοβελτίωσης, λογικό είναι να μπαίνεις σε ένα νέο πεδίο της ζωής και πολλά όσα πίστευες να αναθεωρούνται. Αυτό όμως δημιουργεί το κενό, στις αρχές έστω. Θα δείξει. Δεν ξέρω. Κουράστηκα να πασχίζω 200% όταν είναι να γίνει κάτι θετικό. Θέλω να προκύψει κάτι όμορφο χωρίς να μου έχει βγει η ψυχή μου. Πάντως πια δεν με υποβιβάζω σε σχέση με τους άλλους (ή προσπαθώ έστω). Βέβαια στην ζωή καλούμαστε να συναναστραφούμε και με άτομα που μας βγάζουν τα άσχημα συναισθήματα. Τώρα με την καραντίνα δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερη έκθεση και γλιτώνουμε προς το παρόν τέτοιες καταστάσεις.

----------


## zoed

Τα όμορφα έρχονται εκεί που δεν τα σχεδιάζουμε σίγουρα! Πιστεύω οτι έχουμε μάθει να κρύβουμε τα θέματα μας για αυτό και όταν γνωρίζεις άτομα και κάνεις φιλίες, σχέσεις κλπ οι περισσότεροι φοβούνται να εκφράσουν το ποιοί πραγματικά είναι επειδή έχουν φόβο απόρριψης. Σίγουρα δεν μπορείς να πεις σε κάποιον που γνωρίζεις οτι έχεις κάποιο ψυχολογικό θέμα με το καλημέρα, απλά μετά απο ένα σημείο πρέπει να ανοιγόμαστε σε αυτούς που μας ενδιαφέρουν ώστε να έχουμε μια αληθινή και ουσιαστική σχέση.Αυτό που αναφέρεις με την ψυχολόγο σου είναι λογικό. Ανακαλύπτεις συνεχώς πράγματα για σένα και επαναπροσδιορίζεσαι. Τουλάχιστον εξελίσσεις τον εαυτό σου και πάς παρακάτω πιο δυνατή! Και εγώ σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω διακόσμηση στο σαλόνι μου τόσες μέρες και όλο κάτι γίνεται και το αφήνω...μάλλον πρέπει να πεισμώσουμε και να ασχοληθούμε με κάτι τέτοιο γιατι σίγουρα θα μας ανανεώσει και την διάθεση στη πορεία!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Επειδή εγώ δεν έχω φτιάξει ποτέ δικό μου δωμάτιο εξ ολοκλήρου, είναι η πρώτη φορά και έχω ψάξει τα πάντα. Ήδη έχω αποθηκεύσει όλα όσα θέλω να πάρω σε βάθους ενός χρόνου από έπιπλα και τα συναφή, αλλά δεν με βοηθάει το κενό που νιώθω να ανταποκριθώ. Είναι δηλαδή να αγοράσω κορνίζες και κάποια έργα τέχνης-αφίσες και δεν έχω καθόλου όρεξη. Εντωμεταξύ εκτυπώσαμε ένα στο βιβλιοπωλείο για να δω πως θα είναι και να ψηθώ, πολύ όμορφο, αλλά ενθουσιασμός δεν βγήκε από μέσα μου. Μια παγωμάρα. Βέβαια τώρα με την πανδημία όλα αργούν να έρθουν, ειδικά από εξωτερικό, αλλά δεν έχει να λέει. Άλλο το να το σκέφτεσαι στο μυαλό σου δύο μήνες και άλλο να έχεις κάνει το κλικ, να έχεις επιβεβαιώσει την παραγγελία και να περιμένεις. Εγώ αυτό το κακό το έχω, ψυχαναγκαστικά θέλω να τα βρίσκω όλα από πριν, δεν με νοιάζει πότε θα τα πάρω ή θα τα κάνω. Πχ. τώρα με το δωμάτιο αν δεν έβρισκα την συρταριέρα που θα ήθελα να πάρω (και δεν είναι πως θα την έπαιρνα άμεσα), δεν ησύχαζα. Νομίζω ο ενθουσιασμός που είχα ήταν πως με απασχολούσε η εύρεση των αντικειμένων και το είχα στο κεφάλι μου. Σημασία έχει όμως να γίνεται πράξη. Καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα αγοράσω σύντομα το κρεβάτι και κλασικά το υπερανέλυσα σε σημείο να ξενερώσω. Δηλαδή αν θα είναι το ένα και μοναδικό κρεβάτι για να μην χρειαστεί να ξαναλλάξω στο μέλλον και άλλες αηδίες. Αυτό πηγάζει ξεκάθαρα από την σκέψη μου πως δεν το αξίζω. Εξάλλου ποιος ξέρει σε μια δεκαετία τι θα θέλει από διακόσμηση ή έπιπλα; Αλλά σιγά σιγά και χωρίς να έχω επιθυμία θα αγοράσω καμία κορνίζα, έστω καταναγκαστικά, ή κάποια αντικείμενα. Δεν γίνεται να είμαι για μια ακόμα φορά άβουλη και άπραγη. Πιστεύω πως ο χώρος μας έχει σημασία. Πχ. το δωμάτιο που κοιμάμαι έχει έπιπλα που ήταν στην κρεβατοκάμαρα των γονιών μου. Δεν με ενοχλούσαν για αρκετό καιρό, ήταν ξύλινα, είχαν χαρακτήρα. Αλλά δεν ξέρω από τότε που άρχισα την αγωγή και την ψυχοθεραπεία εντατικά νιώθω την ανάγκη να τα αλλάξω όλα. Μα όλα. Αυτό το δωμάτιο με αυτά τα έπιπλα ήταν το μέρος που πέρασα δύσκολες στιγμές, που ήμουν ένα χαμένο πλάσμα και νόμιζα πως ήθελα πράγματα που στην ουσία ήταν επιθυμίες των άλλων. Γιατί να τα θέλω; Τι καλό έχουν; Θέλω να κάνω πια κάτι δικό μου που να με εκπροσωπεί. Απλά δεν πρέπει να πέσω σε ψυχαναγκασμούς πως πρέπει όλα να γίνουν μαζί, να είναι τέλεια, να είναι σετ και άλλες τέτοιες χαζομάρες. Θα προσπαθήσω να βάλω και την οικογένειά μου στο τρυπάκι να με ενθαρρύνουν για να πάρω μπροστά. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν νιώθω την οικογένειά μου σαν οικογένεια. Δεν βγάζει νόημα έτσι όπως το λέω. Είναι μεγάλη μου φοβία αυτό, πχ. αν σταματήσω να νιώθω τους γονείς μου γονείς μου. Ίσως αυτό το αισθάνομαι γιατί θέλω εγώ να απομακρυνθώ από το μέσα μου και αποξενώνομαι από τους άλλους. Θα το συζητήσω στην συνεδρία που έρχεται. Με πιάνουν και κάποιες μικρές ιδεοληψίες σε φάση ότι νομοτελειακά θα σταματήσει η ψυχοθεραπευτική με την ψυχολόγο να είναι αποτελεσματική κάποια στιγμή και εγώ δεν ορίζω το πότε θα γίνω και μετά θα πρέπει να ψάχνω άλλη ψυχολόγο και τέτοια. Δεν υποκύπτω σε βαθμό να με αγχώσουν ή να το οπτικοποιήσω αρκετά, αλλά όσο και να το κάνεις όλα αυτά είναι ανεπιθύμητες φλασιές.

----------


## zoed

Θα είναι πολύ καλο να κάνεις μια θετική αλλαγή στη καθημερινότητα σου και θα σου δώσει ώθηση για μια νέα αρχή! Και εγώ έτσι οταν προκείται να κάνω αλλαγές με πιάνει ''κόλλημα'' να βρώ την καλύτερη δυνατή επιλογή, τα σκέφτομαι συνέχεια στο μυαλό μου, έχω αγωνία να γίνει ολο αυτό και μόλις τα φτιάξω αισθάνομαι αυτό που λές, δηλαδή ένα κενό. Νομίζω οτι στη πορεία οι αλλαγές που κάνουμε επιδρούν θετικά στη ψυχολογία μας.Μπορεί να φεύγει ο ενθουσιασμός της αρχής αλλα και μόνο που ξεφεύγουμε απο τα συνηθισμένα και σκεφτόμαστε δημιουργικά πάμε μπροστά. Το χειρότερο είναι η στασιμότητα. Κάθετι που πετάμε απο τη ζωή μας, δίνει θέση σε κάτι νέο και αυτό μας εξελίσσει πραγματικά. Ξεκινάμε με μικρά βήματα και συνεχίζουμε με πιο μεγάλες αλλαγές. Αυτό με την οικογένεια σου είναι απλά μια ανασφαλής σκέψη επειδή ακριβώς οι άνθρωποι αυτοί έχουν σημασία για σένα. Πολλές φορές με τους πιο κοντινούς μας ανθρώπους μας πιάνει ανασφάλεια μήπως σταματήσουμε να νιώθουμε αυτή την οικειότητα και σύνδεση που σημαίνει τόσα πολλά για εμάς. Και εγώ νομίζω το έχω νιώσει στο παρελθόν απλά δεν ήξερα πώς να ονομάσω αυτές τις ανησυχίες. Εύχομαι να τελειώσει όλο αυτό με την καραντίνα σύντομα, νομίζω αν μπούμε στη κανονική ροή των πραγμάτων ίσως βρούμε διεξόδους να εκτονωνόμαστε κάπως και να μας φεύγουν έστω και για λίγο τα άγχη μας!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Η αλήθεια είναι σήμερα νιώθω πως "ξεπέρασα" αυτό που με είχε αναστατώσει την τελευταία εβδομάδα. Σήμερα νιώθω καλά, ήρεμα και δημιουργική, βρήκα αυτά που θέλω σαν έργα και διακοσμητικά να βάλω στον τοίχο και θα το βάλω μπροστά άμεσα να παραγγείλω και σιγά σιγά να πάρει μπροστά.

----------


## zoed

Χαίρομαι που προχωράς με όσα σου αρέσουν! Και εγώ χθες προσπάθησα να αποφύγω την υπερβολική σκέψη και έκανα διάφορες δραστηριότητες... ελπίζω να βρίσκουμε κάθε μέρα την δύναμη να παλεύουμε με τον εχθρό στο μυαλό μας!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Τελικά αυτή η απύθμενη χαρά δεν κράτησε πολύ. Κάτι έγινε το απόγευμα και ξέσπασα σε κλάματα. Δεν πειράζει, τα συναισθήματα είναι στην ζωή μας. Χθες ήμουν στην ψυχοθεραπεία πιο συγκεντρωμένη από ποτέ, γιατί είχα όντως ξυπνήσει θετικά. Αλλά δεν θα βάλω τον εαυτό μου ψυχαναγκαστικά να σκεφτεί πως αφού δεν πέτυχα μια ολόκληρη μέρα να είμαι χαρούμενη απέτυχα. Δεν θα δώσω αξία στους ιδεοληψίες κι ας ήρθαν στο μυαλό μου. Το μόνο θετικό σαν εξέλιξη στην ανάρρωσή μου είναι πως παρά το γεγονός πως στεναχωρήθηκα και έπεσα, δεν έκανα βήματα προς τα πίσω σε σχέση με αυτά που θέλω να αγοράσω για το δωμάτιο ή για εμένα. Μπορούμε και να είμαστε λυπημένοι και να προχωράμε σε κινήσεις που θέλουμε την ίδια στιγμή. Απλά συνυπάρχουν τα συναισθήματα. Βέβαια νιώθω μια αβεβαιότητα, ένα κενό, ένα δισταγμό, ίσως γιατί λόγω του άγχους τις περισσότερες φορές προτιμούσα άλλοι να επιλέγουν ή να με κατευθύνουν, δηλαδή να έχω μια επιβεβαίωση, και τώρα που κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία και παίρνω εγώ τις επιλογές για το πώς θέλω να είμαι είναι κάτι πρωτόγνωρο. Δηλαδή υπό άλλες συνθήκες θα με είχε κατακλύσει το άγχος με όλα αυτά.

----------


## zoed

Και εγώ απο χθές το παλεύω με τις σκέψεις μου όσο μπορώ...έρχονται, κάνουν κλασική επίθεση και προσπαθώ με νύχια και δόντια να μην ενδώσω, να μην πέσω πάλι σε τόσο άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση και να κρατήσω τον αυτοσεβασμό μου σε ένα επίπεδο. Είναι πολύ δύσκολο αλλά ειπαμε προσπαθούμε κάθε μέρα. Πρέπει να αποδεχτούμε τη διαταραχή μας σαν ένα κομμάτι του εαυτού μας που χρειάζεται έλεγχο και ρύθμιση κάθε μέρα! Αυτο κατάλαβα σήμερα παρατηρώντας τις σκέψεις μου οτι ακόμα και αν δεν κάνω τίποτα αυτό το αρνητικό σύννεφο είναι εκεί και έχει σκοπό να με στεναχωρεί, να μου λέει συνέχεια οτι τα πραγματα δεν μπορεί να είναι ΟΚ, οτι κάτι κακό θα συμβεί ανα πάσα στιγμή. Είναι σαν να οδηγείς σε ένα δρόμο με συνεχόμενα εμπόδια που πρέπει συνέχεια να τα αποφεύγεις. Οσο και να θέλω να αλλάξω δρόμο, δυστυχώς το μυαλό μου αυτόν τον δρόμο ξέρει και πάει έτσι. Επίσης καταλαβαίνω πως όση επιβεβαίωση και αν προσπαθώ να ζητάω απο τους άλλους για να ανακουφίζω τους φόβους μου αν δεν παλέψω μόνη μου με τα θέματα μου ποτέ δεν θα μου είναι αρκετή αυτή η ανακούφιση που ψάχνω και πάντα θα υπάρχουν κενά. Θα ξεκινήσω μάλλον απο εβδομάδα συνεδρία με μια ειδικό να δώ αν μπορώ να πάρω έστω και μια μικρή βοήθεια στον τρόπο που αντιμετωπιζω τις σκέψεις μου! Ας ελπίσουμε να βγάλει κάπου...Αυτό που λές είναι σωστό πρέπει να μάθουμε να προχωράμε ακόμα και με τις πιο δυσάρεστες σκέψεις και συναισθήματα και να αποδεχτούμε πως το προβλημα μας ειναι εκεί αλλα θα καταφέρουμε ακόμα και μαζί του να ζήσουμε μια όμορφη ζωή!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Το είδα και χθες στην ψυχολόγο, της ανέφερα κάτι που είχε σημασία και αρνητικό αντίκτυπο και με τις σωστές ερωτήσεις με οδήγησε να καταλάβω την ρίζα αυτού που ένιωθα, που ενδεχομένως δεν θα την έβρισκα μόνη μου και θα έριχνα όλο το βάρος και την ευθύνη σε μένα. Εκεί θεωρώ πως βοηθάει όντως ο ειδικός, αν θες να καταλάβεις την ρίζα των προβλημάτων σου. Μαγική λύση δεν δίνει ή έτσι πιστεύω εγώ τουλάχιστον. Πως διαβάζει κάποιος και τελειώνει μια σχολή μετά από κάποια χρόνια; Έτσι και η ψυχοθεραπεία, σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να διαβάσεις τον εαυτό σου. Για παράδειγμα αυτό τον καιρό με σκέψη έχω βρει αρκετές ιδεοληψίες που είχα σε νεαρή ηλικία και δεν το είχα ποτέ καταλάβει. Με έβαλε σε μια διαδικασία να ψαχτώ. Η αλήθεια είναι σήμερα είμαι πεσμένη, κάπως κενή, λίγο αγχωμένη, φταίει ίσως και το ότι περιμένω περίοδο. Προσπάθησα να μην με ρίξω και με περιορίσω, αντίθετα στην θέλησή μου έφτιαξα το βραδινό μου και δεν έφαγα το κλασικό τοστ. Δεν έχει κάτι κακό το τοστ, αλλά όταν θέλω να είμαι καλά και να προχωρήσω με φροντίζω και μου δίνω ποικιλία. Όταν όμως θέλω να πέσω σε επαναλαμβανόμενα μοτίβα και ψυχαναγκασμούς, μου δίνω κάθε φορά το ίδιο, σαν αυστηρή ρουτίνα. Εντωμεταξύ χθες κάτι που εκτυπώσαμε σκίστηκε στο πίσω μέρος και μου έχει καρφωθεί στο μυαλό η ιδέα να πάω στο βιβλιοπωλείο να το ξαναεκτυπώσω γιατί σκίστηκε (είναι πόστερ). Το αρχείο είναι ψηφιακό, δηλαδή όποτε θέλω πάω και το ξαναβγάζω, δεν κοστίζει και τόσο, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα το χρησιμοποιήσω αυτή τη περίοδο. Αλλά στο μυαλό μου έχει καρφωθεί που δύο δωμάτια δίπλα βρίσκεται αυτό το χαρτί με αυτή την ατέλεια. Δηλαδή μου έρχεται να πάω να συρράψω μια κόλλα Α4 από πίσω μόνο και μόνο για να το νιώθω "τακτοποιημένο". Αλλά δεν νομίζω πως είναι σωστό να υποκύψω σε αυτό. Δεν περίμενα να μου καθίσει τέτοια ιδέα και να μείνει και μια μέρα μετά ακόμα. Υπομονή θα κάνω και θα το αφήσω.

----------


## zoed

Το χειρότερο με αυτη τη διαταραχή είναι οτι μας βάζει να κολλάμε με ανούσιες σκέψεις και να μας ταλαιπωρούν πραγματικά για πολλές ώρες. Μας κάνει να αμφισβητούμε την λογική μας και να στρεφόμαστε γύρω απο λεπτομέρειες που καταναλώνουν την ενέργεια και την διάθεση μας. Αυτή είναι η καθημερινή, προσωπική μου μάχη που βιώνω χρόνια τώρα. Το δύσκολο είναι οτι οι βάσεις αυτής της κατάστασης σχετίζονται με τα βιώματα της παιδικής μας ηλικίας οπότε δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι ώστε να σβήσει ολοκληρωτικά απο το μυαλό μας. Πρέπει να πάρουμε την κατάσταση απο το επίπεδο που βρίσκεται σήμερα και να προσπαθήσουμε να την αλλάξουμε, να λύσουμε δηλαδή ένα δύσκολο γρίφο. Παίρνουμε τις λάθος πεποιθήσεις, το τσαλακωμένο ''εγώ'' μας, τις τοξικές επιδράσεις και κάνουμε μια απόπειρα να φτιάξουμε όσα χάλασαν χωρίς την δική μας θέληση. Αυτό είναι και το πιο δύσκολο, οτι πληρώνουμε και κουβαλάμε τα λάθη άλλων ανθρώπων που σήμερα μας προκαλούν πόνο και θλίψη.

----------


## Potnia

> Μια απο τα ίδια...απίστευτη συμπτωση έχουμε! Εκεί που ήμουν σχετικά καλά έγινε ένα σκηνικό με τη μητέρα μου και έγινα πάλι χάλια... θυμώνω που δεν μπορώ να διαχειριστώ τα προβλήματα μου και πέφτω στην ίδια παγίδα πάλι. Είναι σαν να επαναλαμβάνω τα ίδια σκηνικά ξανά και ξανά γιατι νομίζω οτι εκεί ανήκω και έτσι πρέπει να νιώθω συνέχεια. Το άγχος σε κάνει να νιώθεις οτι έρχεται το τέλος του κόσμου με απλά πράγματα και νομίζεις συνέχεια οτι είσαι υπεύθυνος να λύσεις ολα τα προβλήματα του κόσμου. Εκεί που λές μια μέρα οκ σήμερα κάπως το έχω, κάτι συμβαίνει και ανάποδα όλα...αυτή τη περίοδο είμαι έγκυος και όοοολα τα αισθάνομαι ακόμα πιο αγχωτικά και περίεργα. Προσπαθώ να ισορροπήσω τις ορμόνες μου με όλο αυτο το χαμό που γίνεται στο κεφάλι μου. Αύριο πχ θέλω να επικοινωνήσω με το αφεντικό μου στη δουλειά να ενημερώσω για την εγκυμοσύνη μου και το σκέφτομαι 100000 ώρες πως θα το πω, πως θα απαντήσουν τι θα μου πουνε και κάνω σενάρια άγχους και πάλι. ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ειλικρινά θέλω να πατήσω ένα στοπ σε αυτο το τρενάκι που τρέχει συνέχεια!


Έχεις θέμα κι εσύ με τη μητέρα σου έτσι? Έγραφα συνεχώς σε ένα χαρτί γιατί με βοηθάει πάρα πολύ να γράφω τα εξής λόγια. Δεν θα ζεις δεν θα μιλάς δεν θ αναπνέεις δεν έχουν αξία ούτε οι ανάγκες σου ούτε τα συναισθήματα σου. Όταν με ρώτησε μια μέρα η ψυχολόγος μου ποιος σου τα λέει αυτά της ειπα η μητέρα μου. Αυτά είναι γραμμένα μέσα μου όπως και πολλά άλλα που μου πέρασαν άλλοι άνθρωποι. Όπως οι θεραπευτές μου που μου έκαναν μεγάλη ζημιά και τους μισώ. Αισθάνομαι ότι δεν έχω αξία αισθάνομαι ότι δεν υπάρχω αισθάνομαι ότι δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να έχω εαυτό ρε κορίτσια. Δεν ξέρω αν είστε και αγόρια στην συζήτηση. Αισθάνομαι ότι βρίσκομαι σε μια τέτοια θέση που δεν έχω δικαίωμα να υπάρχω. Ως εγώ. Αφήστε τι τραβάω δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε. Δεν μπορείτε να φανταστείτε τη τραβάω. Αφού λέω θα τα λέω κι ο κόσμος δεν θα με πιστεύει. Θα του λέω ότι είναι εγκλωβισμένο το εγώ μου και δεν θα με πιστεύει. Μακρυά από θεραπευτές. Μακρυά. Με δυελυσαν εμενα. Αλλά να ξέρετε η λύση είναι μέσα μας. Το μυστικό είναι να μην ακούτε πάρα μόνο το μέσα σας. Μόνο τον εαυτό σας. Αυτό που λέω αυτό είναι κι αυτό που νιώθω αυτό είναι. Και προσοχή στο εγώ σας. Προσοχή στο τι σας λένε οι άλλοι. Ότι σας λένε οι άλλοι το πιστεύετε και σας πιέζει γιατί ο δικός σας λόγος δεν είναι ισχυρός. Αχ διαβάζω αυτά που γράφετε και σκέφτομαι κι άλλος κόσμος ταλαιπωριετε.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Η αλήθεια είναι θεραπευτής από θεραπευτή διαφέρει. Για παράδειγμα η ψυχίατρος που έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία επί έξι μήνες στα 20 δεν κατάφερε να εντοπίσει τότε πως είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική και έχω ιδεοληψίες, ενώ ήταν φανερό πως είχα έντονο άγχος από διάφορα θέματα. Δεν είχα καλή εμπειρία από αυτήν, ήταν σαν να ήθελε απλά να βγει η ώρα να πάει στον επόμενο πελάτη, η αλήθεια είναι είχε πολλά ραντεβού και μάλλον προσπαθούσε να τα στριμώχνει. Είχε και μια γραμματέα που πραγματικά σου έπρηζε την ψυχή αν έπρεπε να σου δώσει ρέστα και δεν είχες ακριβώς το ποσό. Αν είναι δυνατόν σε ψυχίατρο που οι ασθενείς θα έχουν κάποιο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα που θα συνδέεται με άγχος ή κατάθλιψη να σου πρήζει η γραμματέας τα συκώτια για κάτι ρέστα. Είχα πάει μια φορά πιο μετά σε ένα ψυχίατρο για να μου αλλάξει την αγωγή για μία συνεδρία. Για μια διετία δεν έπαιρνα καμία αγωγή. Από τον Ιούλη ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία με μια ψυχολόγο για την κατάθλιψη και ήμουν σε μια φάση έντονου άγχους. Της ανέφερα τυχαία μια σκέψη μου στο τέλος μιας συνεδρίας, ενώ της έδινα τα χρήματα, φανταστείτε πόσο τυχαία μου ήρθε να το αναφέρω, εκείνη μου είπε πως είναι ιδεοληψία. Εεε μετά από αυτό άνοιξε το μονοπάτι για να ανακαλύψω πως είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική και έχω αρκετές ιδεοληψίες, τις οποίες εντοπίζω και σε μικρότερη ηλικία. Για ένα μήνα που ήμουν πολύ χάλια έκοψα την ψυχολόγο, δεν ήθελα να υπάρχω, είχα πιάσει πάτο. Πάω στην ψυχολόγο μου προτείνει να πάω σε ψυχίατρο να ακολουθήσω μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή και να συνεχίσω ψυχοθεραπεία μαζί της. Πήγα σε έναν ψυχίατρο που είχε πάει η μαμά μου και τον είχε σε εκτίμηση. Ήταν ξεκάθαρα μία συνεδρία για να μου γράψει αγωγή, το είπα πως κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία άλλου. Όλη η συνεδρία εξαντλήθηκε στο αν έχω φίλες, γιατί δεν έχω, μην είμαι εγώ η περίεργη, μην δεν το προσπαθώ. Πολύ επιφανειακή προσέγγιση όταν υπήρχαν πολύ πιο σημαντικά. Δεν είναι όλη η ζωή αν έχεις φίλες ή σχέση. Για εμένα που ανακαλύπτω πως η σκέψη που είχα από τα 18 μου πολλές φορές που περπατούσα έξω πως θα με πατήσει το αμάξι ή θα πέσω στον δρόμο ήταν ιδεοληψία και είχε όνομα, ήταν ένα σημαντικό βήμα. Δηλαδή ειλικρινά σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να καταφέρω να βρω ένα τρόπο να ζήσω χωρίς να υποκύπτω με ευκολία σε ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς. Μετά από αυτή την συνεδρία με τον ψυχίατρο είχα στεναχωρηθεί πολύ, δεν ήθελα να ξαναπάω. Μου είχε πει ένα μήνα μετά να τον ξαναεπισκεφτώ για να δούμε πως πάει η αγωγή. Είναι να πάω αυτή την εβδομάδα πάλι σε αυτόν. Δεν θέλω να αγχωθώ. Νομίζω με τις συνεδρίες που έχω κάνει από τότε που πήγα σε αυτόν μέχρι τώρα έχω λίγο δυναμώσει. Δεν είμαι ένα πλάσμα που έχει κάποιες συμπεριφορές που δεν ξέρει να της εξηγήσει. Πια γνωρίζω πως έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς. Είναι σαν να βρίσκεις την ταυτότητά σου μετά από χρόνια. Δεν ξέρω αν το περιγράφω σωστά. Η ψυχολόγος που πάω, η οποία παίζει να παίρνει και την μικρότερη αμοιβή από όλους όσους έχω πάει με βοηθάει, με ακούει και μου κάνει κάποια ερωτήματα που οδηγούν στο να καθοδηγήσω τις σκέψεις μου. Για αυτό λέω πως δεν είναι όλοι οι θεραπευτές το ίδιο. Βέβαια η λύση είμαστε εμείς για τον εαυτό μας. Η ψυχολόγος δεν είναι η κολλητή μου ή η μάνα μου για να μου δώσει την λύση. Αλλά σίγουρα βοηθάει να ανακαλύψω πράγματα ή να σκεφτώ γεγονότα που υπό άλλες συνθήκες ίσως δεν το έκανα μόνη μου. 

Έχω έναν ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό εδώ και μέρες. Θα ακουστεί χαζό. Μου έχει κάτσει εδώ και μέρες να διαγράψω ένα άτομο από το ένα και μοναδικό σοσιαλ που κράτησα. Τα άτομα που με ακολουθούν είναι ελάχιστα, άρα ξέρω τι είναι ο καθένας. Θέλω λοιπόν να διαγράψω ένα άτομο για κάποιους λόγους και να νιώσω πως τακτοποίησα κάτι και πια είμαι "καθαρή". Βέβαια καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό είναι ένας ψυχαναγκασμός (που τον έχω και σε άλλους τομείς). Και είμαι ανάμεσα στο να μην το κάνω για να μην υποκύψω στον ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό και να είναι αυτή μια υπενθύμιση πως πρέπει να ζω και χωρίς να τακτοποιώ και να κάνω όλα όσα σκέφτομαι ή να διαγράψω αυτό το άτομο γιατί δεν μου άρεσε κάτι που έγινε και ειπώθηκε και θεωρώ πως δεν τηρήθηκαν οι αρχές που πιστεύω εγώ στην ζωή μου, δηλαδή ειλικρίνεια, ευθύτητα και σεβασμός. Δεν θέλω να φανώ υπερβολική, ούτε δίνω τόση σημασία στα σοσιαλ και ποιοι με ακολουθούν και πόσα λαικ παίρνω. Πιο πολύ λογαριασμούς με ζωάκια ακολουθώ και μου αρέσει να βλέπω όμορφες εικόνες και να τα βοηθάνε. Αλλά αναγκαστικά με ακολουθούν και ελάχιστα άτομα που με γνωρίζουν. Αλλά γενικά από τότε που μείωσα τα σοσιακ μίντια που έχω και δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ πολύ ηρέμησε μέσα μου το κομμάτι της σύγκρισης και της υποτίμησης του εαυτού μου σε ακραίο βαθμό.

----------


## Potnia

> Η αλήθεια είναι θεραπευτής από θεραπευτή διαφέρει. Για παράδειγμα η ψυχίατρος που έκανα ψυχοθεραπεία επί έξι μήνες στα 20 δεν κατάφερε να εντοπίσει τότε πως είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική και έχω ιδεοληψίες, ενώ ήταν φανερό πως είχα έντονο άγχος από διάφορα θέματα. Δεν είχα καλή εμπειρία από αυτήν, ήταν σαν να ήθελε απλά να βγει η ώρα να πάει στον επόμενο πελάτη, η αλήθεια είναι είχε πολλά ραντεβού και μάλλον προσπαθούσε να τα στριμώχνει. Είχε και μια γραμματέα που πραγματικά σου έπρηζε την ψυχή αν έπρεπε να σου δώσει ρέστα και δεν είχες ακριβώς το ποσό. Αν είναι δυνατόν σε ψυχίατρο που οι ασθενείς θα έχουν κάποιο ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα που θα συνδέεται με άγχος ή κατάθλιψη να σου πρήζει η γραμματέας τα συκώτια για κάτι ρέστα. Είχα πάει μια φορά πιο μετά σε ένα ψυχίατρο για να μου αλλάξει την αγωγή για μία συνεδρία. Για μια διετία δεν έπαιρνα καμία αγωγή. Από τον Ιούλη ξεκίνησα ψυχοθεραπεία με μια ψυχολόγο για την κατάθλιψη και ήμουν σε μια φάση έντονου άγχους. Της ανέφερα τυχαία μια σκέψη μου στο τέλος μιας συνεδρίας, ενώ της έδινα τα χρήματα, φανταστείτε πόσο τυχαία μου ήρθε να το αναφέρω, εκείνη μου είπε πως είναι ιδεοληψία. Εεε μετά από αυτό άνοιξε το μονοπάτι για να ανακαλύψω πως είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική και έχω αρκετές ιδεοληψίες, τις οποίες εντοπίζω και σε μικρότερη ηλικία. Για ένα μήνα που ήμουν πολύ χάλια έκοψα την ψυχολόγο, δεν ήθελα να υπάρχω, είχα πιάσει πάτο. Πάω στην ψυχολόγο μου προτείνει να πάω σε ψυχίατρο να ακολουθήσω μια φαρμακευτική αγωγή και να συνεχίσω ψυχοθεραπεία μαζί της. Πήγα σε έναν ψυχίατρο που είχε πάει η μαμά μου και τον είχε σε εκτίμηση. Ήταν ξεκάθαρα μία συνεδρία για να μου γράψει αγωγή, το είπα πως κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία άλλου. Όλη η συνεδρία εξαντλήθηκε στο αν έχω φίλες, γιατί δεν έχω, μην είμαι εγώ η περίεργη, μην δεν το προσπαθώ. Πολύ επιφανειακή προσέγγιση όταν υπήρχαν πολύ πιο σημαντικά. Δεν είναι όλη η ζωή αν έχεις φίλες ή σχέση. Για εμένα που ανακαλύπτω πως η σκέψη που είχα από τα 18 μου πολλές φορές που περπατούσα έξω πως θα με πατήσει το αμάξι ή θα πέσω στον δρόμο ήταν ιδεοληψία και είχε όνομα, ήταν ένα σημαντικό βήμα. Δηλαδή ειλικρινά σε αυτή τη φάση της ζωής μου το μόνο που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να καταφέρω να βρω ένα τρόπο να ζήσω χωρίς να υποκύπτω με ευκολία σε ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς. Μετά από αυτή την συνεδρία με τον ψυχίατρο είχα στεναχωρηθεί πολύ, δεν ήθελα να ξαναπάω. Μου είχε πει ένα μήνα μετά να τον ξαναεπισκεφτώ για να δούμε πως πάει η αγωγή. Είναι να πάω αυτή την εβδομάδα πάλι σε αυτόν. Δεν θέλω να αγχωθώ. Νομίζω με τις συνεδρίες που έχω κάνει από τότε που πήγα σε αυτόν μέχρι τώρα έχω λίγο δυναμώσει. Δεν είμαι ένα πλάσμα που έχει κάποιες συμπεριφορές που δεν ξέρει να της εξηγήσει. Πια γνωρίζω πως έχω ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς. Είναι σαν να βρίσκεις την ταυτότητά σου μετά από χρόνια. Δεν ξέρω αν το περιγράφω σωστά. Η ψυχολόγος που πάω, η οποία παίζει να παίρνει και την μικρότερη αμοιβή από όλους όσους έχω πάει με βοηθάει, με ακούει και μου κάνει κάποια ερωτήματα που οδηγούν στο να καθοδηγήσω τις σκέψεις μου. Για αυτό λέω πως δεν είναι όλοι οι θεραπευτές το ίδιο. Βέβαια η λύση είμαστε εμείς για τον εαυτό μας. Η ψυχολόγος δεν είναι η κολλητή μου ή η μάνα μου για να μου δώσει την λύση. Αλλά σίγουρα βοηθάει να ανακαλύψω πράγματα ή να σκεφτώ γεγονότα που υπό άλλες συνθήκες ίσως δεν το έκανα μόνη μου. 
> 
> Έχω έναν ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό εδώ και μέρες. Θα ακουστεί χαζό. Μου έχει κάτσει εδώ και μέρες να διαγράψω ένα άτομο από το ένα και μοναδικό σοσιαλ που κράτησα. Τα άτομα που με ακολουθούν είναι ελάχιστα, άρα ξέρω τι είναι ο καθένας. Θέλω λοιπόν να διαγράψω ένα άτομο για κάποιους λόγους και να νιώσω πως τακτοποίησα κάτι και πια είμαι "καθαρή". Βέβαια καταλαβαίνω πως αυτό είναι ένας ψυχαναγκασμός (που τον έχω και σε άλλους τομείς). Και είμαι ανάμεσα στο να μην το κάνω για να μην υποκύψω στον ιδεοψυχαναγκασμό και να είναι αυτή μια υπενθύμιση πως πρέπει να ζω και χωρίς να τακτοποιώ και να κάνω όλα όσα σκέφτομαι ή να διαγράψω αυτό το άτομο γιατί δεν μου άρεσε κάτι που έγινε και ειπώθηκε και θεωρώ πως δεν τηρήθηκαν οι αρχές που πιστεύω εγώ στην ζωή μου, δηλαδή ειλικρίνεια, ευθύτητα και σεβασμός. Δεν θέλω να φανώ υπερβολική, ούτε δίνω τόση σημασία στα σοσιαλ και ποιοι με ακολουθούν και πόσα λαικ παίρνω. Πιο πολύ λογαριασμούς με ζωάκια ακολουθώ και μου αρέσει να βλέπω όμορφες εικόνες και να τα βοηθάνε. Αλλά αναγκαστικά με ακολουθούν και ελάχιστα άτομα που με γνωρίζουν. Αλλά γενικά από τότε που μείωσα τα σοσιακ μίντια που έχω και δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ πολύ ηρέμησε μέσα μου το κομμάτι της σύγκρισης και της υποτίμησης του εαυτού μου σε ακραίο βαθμό.


 Εγώ αγγελική είμαι πολύ χάλια αυτή την περίοδο. Πολύ χάλια. Δεν πιστεύω στους ψυχαναγκασμους. Πιστεύω ότι οι ψυχαναγκασμοι είναι μια προσπάθεια του μυαλού να ελεχξει το έξω τους εξωτερικούς παράγοντες το μυαλό επειδή το μέσα δεν αισθάνεται σταθερό. Πχ εσύ θέλεις να διαγράψεις αυτό το άτομο όχι εξαιτίας του ψυχαναγκασμου αλλά γιατί σε αναστατώνει. Και σε αναστατώνει επειδή ο λόγος της έχει πάνω σου μια δύναμη επειδή εσύ δεν είσαι στερεή. Αν ήσουν δεν θα σε πείραζε τίποτα. Όπως όλοι οι ψυχαναγκαστικοι. Θέλουν να ελέγχουν το περιβάλλον γιατί αυτό τους μειώνει το άγχος. Το αχγος που τους προκαλούν οι άλλοι επειδή μπορούν και διεισδύουν. Και διεισδύουν οι άλλοι γιατί εμείς δεν έχουμε ασπίδες και όρια εσωτερικά. Όσο τα φτιάχνουμε αυτά τόσο φεύγουν οι ψυχαναγκασμοι. Τους μισώ τους ψυχολόγους αλήθεια. Γιατί δεν ξέρουν να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους. Κοροϊδεύουν τον κόσμο. Ο ψυχολόγος πρέπει να σε μάθει. Να δει ποιος είσαι να σου κάνει πολλές ερωτήσεις βαθιές ερωτήσεις να δει αυτό Σ για να σε βοηθήσει να δεις κι εσύ. Να αναλύει κάθε σου λέξη. Η καλυτέρευσή μας είναι τόσο απλή. Ενδυνάμωση του εαυτού μας. Ενίσχυση του εγώ. Να σε δει ο άλλος όπως είσαι. Όχι να δει το σύμπτωμα σου. Να δει τι έχει προκαλέσει το σύμπτωμα σου.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, εννοείται. Έχω καταλάβει γιατί θέλω να διαγράψω αυτό το άτομο και γενικά έχω θέμα εγγύτητας, γιατί αυτά τα πρόσωπα έχουν συμπεριφορές που θυμίζουν στο μυαλό μου την συμπεριφορά ενός τοξικού συγγενή που είχε μεγάλο ρόλο στο τι έχω σήμερα που το έχω συνδέσει με την κοροϊδία και την υποτίμηση. Δεν σημαίνει πως όλα αυτά τα άτομα με προσβάλουν σαν αυτό τον συγγενή που αναφέρω, αλλά σίγουρα αρχίζει με το να έχω εγώ θετικές προθέσεις και στο τέλος να μην νιώθω απογοήτευση από κάτι. Αυτό είναι κάτι που με βοήθησε η ψυχολόγος να εντοπίσω και μόνη μου δεν θα είχα καταλάβει τα επαναλαμβανόμενα μοτίβα και κάποια άλλα θέματα. Κι εγώ αν δεν έβρισκα αυτή την ψυχολόγο ίσως έλεγα πως όλοι οι θεραπευτές θέλουν απλά να πάρουν τα λεφτά της συνεδρίας και τίποτα άλλο. Αλλά η απολυτότητα ίσως κρύβει μια άρνηση και θυμό. Κι εγώ παλιά ήμουν απόλυτη σε διάφορα. Εντάξει, οι ψυχαναγκασμοί υφίστανται, γιατί εγώ και ο αδερφός μου έχουμε μεγαλώσει και ζούμε με τις ίδιες προσλαμβάνουσες πάνω κάτω, αλλά από τους δύο εγώ είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Τελικά το διέγραψα αυτό το άτομο. Η αλήθεια είναι το τελευταίο διήμερο είμαι λίγο περίεργα με ιδεοληψίες και σκέψεις. Ωστόσο κάθισα και σκέφτηκα, γιατί είχα τόσο δισταγμό να κάνω κάτι που ήθελα. Κατέληξα πως σχετίζεται με το γεγονός πως έχω μάθει να υποβαθμίζω τα συναισθήματά μου, τον εαυτό μου και να τα κρατάω όλα μέσα μου για να μην χάσουν την βολή τους οι άλλοι. Η συμπεριφορά του τοξικού συγγενή στην παιδική μου ηλικία και στην ενήλικη ζωή με επηρέασε πολύ στον τομέα των ανθρωπίνων επαφών. Ήταν ένα άτομο που αναγκαστικά έβλεπα σε καθημερινή βάση, έστω και στιγμιαία, καθώς όταν ζούσαν ο παππούς και η γιαγιά μου περνούσε σε καθημερινή βάση από το σπίτι. Είχε μια τοξική και επεμβατική συμπεριφορά και κάθε φορά που αντιδρούσα με φυσιολογικό τρόπο σε όλα αυτά προσπαθούσε να ρίξει έμμεσα το φταίξιμο σε μένα, στον ψυχισμό μου και στην προσωπικότητά μου. Αυτό το μοτίβο αισθάνομαι πως επαναλαμβάνεται στην ζωή μου μέχρι τώρα. Δηλαδή δυσκολεύομαι να έρθω κοντά σε ανθρώπους, αλλά μόλις ανοιχτώ κάτι συμβαίνει ή κάτι βλέπω που χαλάει αυτό που ένιωθα. Όπως κατέληξα με την ψυχολόγο στις τελευταίες συνεδρίες το γεγονός πως κάθε φορά που διεκδικούσα την σημασία του συγγενή αυτού και να έρθω κοντά, να δώσω μια ευκαιρία, λάμβανα μια συμπεριφορά που εγώ την θεωρώ τοξική και υποτιμητική ως προς το ποια είμαι και τι χαρακτήρα έχω. Δεν είναι πως με έβριζε. Κάπως έτσι κατέληξα να πιστεύω πως δεν αξίζω την σημασία ή την προσοχή των άλλων, για αυτό έχω πρόβλημα με την εγγύτητα, γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα επαναληφθεί αυτό το μοτίβο. Νιώθω τύψεις για αυτό που αισθάνομαι, αλλά νιώθω άβολα να έρθω κοντά και στην ίδια μου την οικογένεια. Πάντα ήμασταν και είμαστε κοντά ο ένας στον άλλον σαν οικογένεια και στηρίζεται η σχέση μας στον σεβασμό και την αγάπη, αλλά δεν ξέρω φοβάμαι να έρθω αρκετά κοντά τους. Είναι σαν να έχω σηκώσει ένα τοίχος απέναντι σε όλους. Βέβαια αυτό ίσως σχετίζεται και με την ιδεοληψία που έχω πως θα πάψω κάποτε να νιώθω την οικογένειά μου σαν δικούς μου ανθρώπους και θα είμαι μόνη μέσα μου και άλλα τέτοια. Αυτό το τοξικό άτομο έχει κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά δυστυχώς.

----------


## Christos37

Καλησπέρα σε ολο το forum ,
Είναι η πρώτη μου δημοσίευση εδώ , δεν γνωρίζω πως θα μπορούσα να στείλω inbox σε κάποιον ή πως να δεχτώ μυνήματα.
Θα μπορουσε κάποιος σχετικός με το θεμα να μου συστήσει κάποιον γιατρό στην Αθήνα που να ειδικεύεται σε ιδψ (ιδεοληψίες επί το πλείστον) , κατάθλιψη και να γνωρίζει καλά από φαρμακολογία του σήμερα?
Συγγνώμη και ευχαριστώ !

----------


## zoed

@Potnia έχεις ένα δίκιο σε αυτή τη παρατήρηση...προσπαθούμε να ασκούμε έλεγχο σε όλους γύρω μας για να ηρεμήσουμε το ταραγμένο ''εγώ'' μας και κάνουμε βέβαια το πιο εύκολο, ασχολούμαστε με κατι που είναι έξω απο εμάς και μας φαίνεται πιο εύκολο να ρυθμιστεί. Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ δυσκολο να βρούμε την άκρη στο δικό μας ατελείωτο κουβάρι. Είναι μια ιδιαίτερη διαταραχή γιατι μπλέκει πολλά καταπιεσμένα συναισθήματα και αρνητικά βιώματα με αγχώδεις, συμπεριφορές ελέγχου και ανάλυσης που σε φτάνουν στην κατάθλιψη και την απελπισία. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο μπορεί να επιδράσει θετικά πάνω μας η θεραπεία και ο ψυχοθεραπευτής, απλά πιστεύω πως οταν αισθάνεσαι οτι ο άνθρωπος που συζητάς δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα θέλω και τις ανάγκες σου δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να πιέζεσαι και να επιμένεις να συνεργάζεσαι μαζί του. Για αυτον τον λόγο και χρόνια τώρα ειμαι σκεπτική με το όλο θέμα γιατι ξέρω πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρείς ακριβώς το τι φταίει για τα προβλήματα σου και αυτά να λυθούν έτσι απλά.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Γυρίζοντας από τον ψυχίατρο που πήγα για να συζητήσουμε πως πήγε η φαρμακευτική αγωγή, μου είπε κι εκείνος πως φαίνεται η βελτίωση σε σχέση με την πρώτη φορά που πήγα. Σε αυτό έπαιξε μεγάλο ρόλο η ψυχοθεραπεία. Απλά πρέπει να βρει ο καθένας τον κατάλληλο ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο. Ο ψυχοθεραπευτής θα καταλάβει τι εννοείς με την ιδεοληψία σου, κάποιος άλλος ίσως το θεωρήσει ακαταλαβίστικα. Εμένα χθες με άγχωνε μια τούφα από τα μαλλιά μου, σε κάποιον θα ακουστεί αστείο, ένας ψυχολόγος θα καταλάβει πως είναι ψυχαναγκασμός.

----------


## RomeosX

#Η διαταραχή αυτή είναι ο βασιλιάς της αμφιβολίας και της ανασφάλειας. Πιο παλιά είχα άγχος γύρω από αλλά θέματα, δε ξέρω νομίζω ότι απλά η διαταραχή εστιάζει κάθε φορά σε κάτι νέο που βρίσκει προκειμένου να μας κρατάει σε μια αγχωτική κατάσταση#. 

Απομόνωσα αυτό το κομμάτι από ένα από τα κείμενα που διάβασα σε αυτή την συζήτηση για να πω ότι περιγράφει τέλεια την ιψδ μέσα σε αυτό. Αυτό πραγματικά πιστεύω ότι είναι η ιψδ μιας και την έχω ζήσει για πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## zoed

@AggelikiAngy μάλλον θα δοκιμάσω όπως είχα πει κάποια ψυχοθεραπεία να δω εάν μπορώ να βοηθηθώ ως ενός σημείου. Όταν έχεις περάσει τόσα χρόνια μέσα σε αρνητικές σκέψεις και άγχος σου φαίνεται απίστευτα δύσκολο να βρείς άκρη σε όλο αυτό το βουνό που βλέπεις μπροστά σου. Μακάρι να βοηθηθούμε με κάποιο τρόπο και να μπορέσουμε να βελτιώσουμε τη ζωή μας. Πιστεύω οτι και η πίστη στον Θεό και η προσευχή μπορεί να μας βοηθήσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό και να αναπαύσει τα άγχη και τα προβλήματα μας!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Η αλήθεια είναι πως είμαι περίεργα την τελευταία μιάμιση εβδομάδα. Πια μπορώ να ξεχωρίσω ποιες σκέψεις οφείλονται στην ΙΨΔ και ποιες είναι δικές μου. Απλά έχω ένα θυμό για το άτομο που μου προκάλεσε σε μεγάλο βαθμό τα ψυχολογικά μου προβλήματα, πολλά από τα οποία έχουν εξελιχθεί σε ιδεοληψίες. Προσπαθώ να μην αναπτύσσω τις ιδεοληψίες και να κάνω κάτι άλλο αν μου έρχονται, αλλά δεν έχω πάντα την ίδια αντοχή. Βέβαια δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον Οκτώβρη-Νοέμβρη που εξαντλούμουν στις ιδεοληψίες και έκλαιγα κάποιες φορές μέχρι να κοιμηθώ για να μην αγχώνομαι. Δεν θέλω να εκδικηθώ αυτό το άτομο, αλλά θα ήθελα να νιώθει πόσο κατεστραμμένο είναι για να κάνει όσα έκανε σε μένα όταν ήμουν μικρή και ως ενήλικη. Ήταν μοτίβα που με καθόρισαν και επηρεάζουν τις διαπροσωπικές μου σχέσεις μέχρι και σήμερα. Δυσκολεύομαι με την εγγύτητα και την καλοσύνη, γιατί ο εγκέφαλός μου έχει συνδέσει το να έρχομαι κοντά σε έναν άνθρωπο και να ανοίγομαι με την προσβολή ή υποτίμηση που έκανε εκείνη. Δεν με νοιάζει ούτε να μου πει συγγνώμη ούτε να πάθει κάτι. Απλά εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι τώρα, κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία, παίρνω αγωγή, για να κάθεται αυτή μέσα της να λέει πόσο γαμάτη ήταν και γιατί εμείς πια δεν έχουμε επαφές μαζί της; Αηδιάζω. Δεν ξέρω αν το βιώνεις κι εσύ αυτό.

----------


## zoed

Οι τοξικοί άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν το κακό που κάνουν στους άλλους ανθρωπους γιατί έχουν την αυταπάτη οτι είναι τέλειοι και άψογοι και όλοι οι άλλοι έχουν προβλημα και είναι εχθροί τους. Στη πραγματικότητα εμείς οι γύρω γινόμαστε απλά αποδέκτες των τοξικών συμπεριφορών τους και λόγω της ευαισθησίας μας τραυματιζόμαστε ψυχικά και υποφέρουμε εξαιτίας τους. Οι ψυχαναγκασμοί μας και οι ιδεοληψίες μας είναι απλά η εκδήλωση της καταπίεσης που έχουμε υποστεί για καιρό και εμείς πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να αποβάλουμε απο πάνω μας ώστε να ηρεμήσουμε και να εκτονώσουμε τα αρνητικά συναισθήματα. Καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς αυτά που λές σχετικά με την εγγύτητα και τους ανθρώπους. Εγω πχ εχω συνδέσει το να μου δίνουν αγάπη με την υπερβολική απαίτηση απο μένα να δίνω ανταλλάγματα και να ικανοποιώ τις ανάγκες των άλλων, οπότε δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ οτι κάποιος μπορεί να με αγαπήσει χωρίς δόλο και απαιτήσεις, έτσι απλα για αυτό που είμαι. Δυστυχώς είναι πολλά τα θέματα που αποκτήσαμε αλλα πάντα πιστεύω οτι μπορούμε να βρούμε το κουράγιο να ξεφύγουμε και να ζήσουμε με ηρεμία και λιγότερο άγχος. Δεν είμαστε καταδικασμένοι επειδή μας έχουν πληγώσει. Θα παλέψουμε, θα αγωνιστούμε να επουλώσουμε τις πληγές μας και να προχωρήσουμε μπροστά. Το χρωστάμε στον εαυτό μας και σε αυτους που μας αγαπάνε αληθινά.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Τα γράφεις εξαιρετικά. Μακάρι να μπω πάλι σε σωστή σειρά. Ταλαιπωρούμαι μέσα μου. Μου φέρονται σωστά η οικογένειά μου ή δείχνουν πως με νοιάζονται κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να το διαχειριστώ. Νιώθω τύψεις που αισθάνομαι πιο απομακρυσμένη. Μια από τις βασικές ιδεοληψίες είναι αν σταματήσω να νιώθω την οικογένειά μου δικούς μου ανθρώπους και μείνω μόνη. Δεν βοηθάει και η κατάσταση που επικρατεί με την πανδημία, δεν μπορούμε να έρθουμε σε επαφή με νέα ερεθίσματα, εμπειρίες και άτομα. Με κούρασε κι αυτό. Γιατί θέτει ψηλά τον πήχη για όταν τελειώσει η πανδημία πως πρέπει να τα κάνουμε όλα μαζί. Ενώ μετά την ψυχοθεραπεία νιώθω καλά, σίγουρα έχω κάνει πρόοδο, με ταλαιπωρεί το θέμα της εγγύτητας και των διαπροσωπικών σχέσεων. Επαναλαμβάνω ένα μοτίβο μια ζωή σε αυτό τον τομέα.

----------


## zoed

Και εγώ χθές που πήγα για πρώτη φορά στην ψυχολόγο της είπα πως μια βασική μου ιδεοληψία είναι οτι αυτοί που νοιάζομαι και αγαπώ θα με αφήσουν ή δεν είναι αληθινοί και ειλικρινείς απεναντί μου οπότε βρίσκομαι σε μια διαρκη κατάσταση αμφιβολίας και άγχους. Είναι τόσο μα τόσο κουραστικό να είσαι συνέχεια σε μια εσωτερική επιφυλακή μήπως τυχόν και συμβεί κάτι ξαφνικό και χάσω όλα όσα αγαπώ. Με εξαντλεί και μου κάνει απίστευτα δύσκολη την καθημερινότητα. Προφανώς αν είχα καλυφθεί συναισθηματικά στην παιδική μου ηλικία αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θα είχα όλη αυτή την ανασφάλεια και τις φοβίες. Όταν με πιάνουν αυτές οι δυσάρεστες σκέψεις με στεναχωρούν τόσο πολύ που νομιζω οτι όλα σκοτεινιάζουν. Το μυαλό μου εκείνη τη στιγμή προσπαθεί να μου επιβάλει ο,τι αρνητικό σκεφτεί λές και είμαι υποχρεωμένη να το αποδεχτώ. Νομίζω οτι το μυαλό μου είναι προγραμματισμένο απο όταν ήμουν σε πολύ μικρή ηλικία, να σκέφτεται καταστροφολογικά και αρνητικά, οπότε εγώ πρέπει να του αλλάξω τον τρόπο λειτουργίας και αντιδράσεων. Δε ξέρω σε ποιό στάδιο της ζωής μου ανέπτυξα αυτό τον τρόπο σκέψης αλλα συνειδητοποιώ οτι τόσα χρόνια ζω με ένα φίλτρο αρνητισμού στο μυαλό μου, ωστέ πλέον έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να δημιουργώ μονη μου αρνητικά και αγχώδη γεγονότα στο μυαλό μου σαν να πρέπει ντε και καλά να μου συμβαίνει συνέχεια κατι το δυσάρεστο. Τώρα που έχει ηρεμήσει αρκετά η καθημερινότητα μου, βγαίνουν στην επιφάνεια όλα όσα έκρυβα χρόνια που ζούσα σε πιο αγχώδεις ρυθμούς. Τώρα έχω πιο πολύ προσωπικό χρόνο, αρχίζει και φαίνεται το θέμα που έχω στη σκέψη και τη ψυχολογία μου και καταλαβαίνω πόσο σημαντικό είναι να βρώ κάποιον τρόπο να αλλάξω όλα εκείνα που έχουν καταστρέψει τον υγιή τρόπο λειτουργίας του μυαλού μου και της ψυχολογίας μου γιατι πολύ απλά έχω χάσει πολύτιμο χρόνο αισθάνοντας απαίσια και καταρρακωμένη χωρίς κάποιον τόσο σοβαρό λόγο που να δικαιολογεί αυτά τα συναισθήματα. Μπορώ πλέον να δώ πόσο κακό κάνουν στη ποιότητα της ζωής μου οι αρνητικές πεποιθήσεις και η συναισθηματική ανασφάλεια. Θέλω πραγματικά να βρεθεί μια άκρη σε όλο αυτό και να μπορέσω να ζήσω σε ένα υγιές και ηρεμο επίπεδο όπου δεν θα με αγγίζουν ανύπαρκτα προβλήματα και τρομακτικά φαντάσματα.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Πως πήγε η συνεδρία σου, αν επιτρέπεται; Κι εμένα αυτές τις ημέρες μου έχουν κολλήσει δύο ιδεοληψίες, δεν τους δίνω σημασία, αλλά έρχονται σε διάφορες στιγμές. Όταν τις αγνοώ, μετά μου έρχεται η σκέψη πως κοροϊδεύω τον εαυτό μου με το να προσποιούμαι πως δεν θα ασχοληθώ με αυτό. Μια βασική είναι πως δεν νιώθω την οικογένειά μου τόσο δικιά μου και ότι θα καταλήξω συναισθηματικά μόνη. Νιώθω και ενοχικά, γιατί η οικογένειά μου με αγαπάει. Άντε να έρθει η επόμενη συνεδρία να πιάσουμε διάφορα θέματα. Αλλά πώς θα πάει η ζωή, από συνεδρία σε συνέδρια; Κι εγώ έχω κουραστεί. Θεωρώ σημαντικό που γνωρίζω πια για την ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και δεν αναπτύσσω τις ιδεοληψίες, αλλά θα ήθελα απλά να γινόταν ένα κλικ και να ηρεμήσω, να πάει κάτι καλά και να πάψει αυτό το φίλτρο αρνητισμού που ανέφερες. Θα γίνει ποτέ; Κλασικά ακόμα και αυτές οι απορίες με αγχωνουν και για αυτό δεν τις εξελίσσω στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## zoed

Νομίζω ένιωσα καλά που μίλησα και σε κάποιον πιο ειδικό για αυτό που με απασχολεί αλλά ξέρω οτι δεν γίνεται μια ζωή να κάνω ψυχοθεραπεία γιατι πολύ απλά είναι κάτι που πρέπει να δουλέψω και μόνη μου ως έναν βαθμό. Δεν ξέρω αν λύνεται δια παντός αυτή η διαταραχή αλλά ελπίζω οτι θα μπορέσουμε με υπομονή να δούμε φώς σε αυτά που μας προβληματίζουν. Καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως μεγαλοποιώ σκέψεις που κάνουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι και δίνω υπερβολική σημασία. Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει που είμαι πολύ ευαίσθητη και αναλύω γενικά τα γεγονότα, οπότε όλα οσα μου συμβαίνουν τα παίρνω ακόμα πιο σοβαρα. Καλώς ή κακώς έχουμε αυτόν τον χαρακτηρα και πρέπει απο εδώ και πέρα να δούμε πως μπορούμε να νιώσουμε όσο καλύτερα γίνεται. Το χειρότερο είναι οτι και εγώ θέλω να φύγει τελείως απο πάνω μου αυτή η διαταραχή και δυστυχώς αυτό δε γίνεται.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Κοίτα, δεν θεωρώ πως απλά μεγαλοποιούμε κάποιες σκέψεις, απλά έχουμε ροπή σε όλο αυτό λόγω κάποιας προδιάθεσης που έρχεται στην επιφάνεια μέσα από ένα στρεσογόνο περιβάλλον. Εγώ προσπαθώ λίγο να αποφεύγω τις ψυχαναγκαστικές συμπεριφορές, για παράδειγμα έχω τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, αλλά έχω καιρό να τακτοποιήσω τα συρτάρια. Τα βάζω μέσα όπως είναι. Ενώ πριν ψυχαναγκαστικά τα τακτοποιούσα κάποιες φορές μέσα στην εβδομάδα. Κάνω ένα διάλειμμα από όλο αυτό. Εσύ έχεις σταματήσει κάποια ψυχαναγκαστική συμπεριφορά συνειδητά;

----------


## zoed

Αυτό με τα ρούχα το είχα πάντα. Εχω την τάση να τα αφήνω όπως να ναι στα συρτάρια και γενικά να μην συμμαζεύω πράγματα. Παλαιότερα νόμιζα οτι ηταν θέμα ακαταστασίας στον χαρακτήρα μου ή τεμπελιάς αλλά τελευταία συνειδητοποίησα οτι το κάνω μάλλον επειδή είμαι υπερβολικά ψυχαναγκαστική και τελειομανής σε όλα οπότε αυτή η εικόνα ακαταστασίας είναι ένας τρόπος να πω στον εαυτό μου οτι δεν είμαι τόσο ψυχαναγκαστικη όσο νομίζω. Στη πραγματικότητα προσπαθώ να αρνηθώ το πόσο τέλεια και συγκεντρωμένα θέλω να είναι όλα γιατι αυτό σαν απαίτηση απο μόνο του δημιουργεί τεράστια πίεση και άγχος. Και εγώ δεν πιστεύω οτι μεγαλοποιώ τις σκέψεις, απλά δεν διαθέτω τον μηχανισμό να μην δίνω σημασία στις αρνητικές σκέψεις οπότε ακόμα και η πιο ανόητη, αγχωτική σκέψη με ταράζει και με αγχώνει σαν να συμβαίνει στη πραγματικότητα. Σήμερα το πρωι ηταν δύσκολα τα πράγματα, ένιωσα αρκετά αγχωμένη και κουρασμένη απο όλο αυτό στο μυαλό μου. Το άγχος μου πυροδοτήθηκε απο το οτι δεν νιώθω πολύ καλά λόγω της εγκυμοσύνης μου, έχω αρκετό θέμα με το στομαχί μου και με ναυτίες γεγονός που με ταλαιπωρεί και δεν λειτουγώ καλά στη καθημερινότητα μου. Ακόμα και ένας απλός περίπατος αυτή τη στιγμή με κουράζει και με δυσκολεύει, οπότε όλη αυτή η αλλαγή στις συνήθειες μου με έχει ταράξει και έχει εντίνει τις ιδεοληψίες μου. Το να εισαι ψυχαναγκαστικός κάνει όλα όσα νιώθεις να μοιάζουν ακόμα πιο σημαντικά και δύσκολα ειδικά όταν βρίσκεσαι σε μια πρωτόγνωρη κατάσταση και προσπαθεις να προσδιορίσεις εκ νέου τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Σε καταλαβαίνω. Κι εγώ από τον Οκτώβρη πέρασα δύσκολα με το φαι, σε κάθε φάση που έχω έντονο άγχος με πιάνει τρομερή ναυτία, δεν ευχαριστιέμαι τα φαγητά. Είναι αρκετά ψυχοφθόρο. Πόσο μάλλον εσύ που είσαι έγκυος. Σήμερα κι εμένα μου ήρθε μια από τις βασικές μου ιδεοληψίες, περπατούσα έξω και είχε βρέξει και μου ερχόταν η σκέψη πως θα γλιστρήξω, θα πέσω, θα σπάσω κάτι πάνω μου κτλπ. Την αγνόησα, αλλά παίζει να μου ήρθε καμία δεκαριά φορές σαν σκέψη. Το καλό είναι πως δεν ενέδωσα και δεν αγχώθηκα ακραία.

----------


## zoed

Eγω σήμερα εκτός των άλλων δεν εχω κοιμηθεί καλά οπότε οι ψυχαναγκασμοί μου είναι στο ζενιθ.Καμια φορά νομίζω οτι για πάντα θα είμαι αυτό το αρνητικό άτομο και θα έχω αυτές τις άσχημες σκέψεις, οτι δεν θα καταφέρω να ξεφύγω και θα βασανίζομαι μια ζωή. Απο τις απαισιόδοξες μέρες μου σήμερα αλλά τι να πω ελπίζω, ελπίζω οτι θα δώ φώς κάποια στιγμή...Καλά όταν πάω για μια βόλτα έξω εκεί να δείς party σκέψεων: λες και βγαίνοντας έξω πρέπει να τα έχω όλα τακτοποιημένα στο μυαλό μου σαν ένα τέλειο κουτάκι, οπότε εκτός απο το να κάνω τη βόλτα μου κουβαλάω και όλο αυτό το τσουβάλι των σκέψεων σαν να έχω πάνω μου 100 κιλά βάρος. Ώρες ώρες με πιάνει αηδία που δε σταματάει αυτό, είναι πολύ κουραστικό και ενώ ακούς σωστές συμβουλές δεν μπορείς πάντα να τις βάζεις σε εφαρμογη. Είναι φορές που νιώθεις οτι παρα τα όσα σωστα σου λένε οι άλλοι ή διαβάζεις είναι σαν να ξεκινάς τις προσπάθειες απο την αρχή? Μερικές μέρες νιώθω οτι κάνω μια μικρή πρόοδο και μετα πάλι τα ίδια σα να αρχίζω απο το μηδεν...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Μου έχει καρφωθεί εδώ και μια εβδομάδα μια ιδεοληψία που αφορά κάτι για το μέλλον που μου προκαλεί άγχος, το καλό είναι πως δεν τις ανατροφοδοτώ, το κακό είναι πως έρχεται και μου χαλάει αρκετές φορές μέσα στην ημέρα την διάθεση. Το ίδιο είχα πάθει και όταν ήθελα να τελειώσει την σχολή, ό,τι κι αν έκανα μέσα στην ημέρα δεν μετρούσε γιατί το μυαλό μου ήταν καρφωμένο εκεί.

----------


## End_of_an_era

@zoed Όλα καλά; Άλλαξα νικνειμ. :P

----------


## Elena_38

Που είσαι βρε Αγγελική???
Τι κάνεις?
Χάθηκες!
Τώρα είδα ότι άλλαξες nickname

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, άλλαξα νικνειμ, ήθελα να βάλω κάτι πιο ουδέτερο. Εσύ καλά; Σου πέρασε ο αγχώδης βήχας;

----------


## Elena_38

Κάποιες ημέρες μου ηρεμεί μπορεί να βηξω ελάχιστα ή καθόλου αν ξεχαστω
Άμα συμβεί κάτι που με αγχωνει με ξαναπιανει.
Δεν θα απαλλαχτω ποτέ από ότι φαίνεται... χαχαχα.
εσύ τι κάνεις?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Το προσπαθώ, άλλοτε στα πάνω μου άλλοτε στα κάτω μου. Αγχώδη βήχα δεν έχω πια, αν και με είχε πιάσει για καμιά εβδομάδα πριν κανένα μήνα. Τώρα καταπιάνομαι με το να βάφω το δωμάτιό μου τώρα που είδα πως πιάνουν τα χέρια μου και να το αλλάξω σιγά σιγά. Εσύ; Η οικογένειά σου καλά; Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Elena_38

Μπράβο κορίτσι μου χαίρομαι πολύ για σένα!
Εμένα όπως βλέπεις ακόμα υπάρχει ο βήχας κ κάνει την εμφάνιση του.
Δεν ξέρω πως θα απαλλαχτω.
Η οικογένεια μου είναι καλά σε ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!
Αφού πιάνουν τα χέρια σου καλά κανεις κ ασχολείσαι με το δωμάτιο σου!
Περνάει ευχάριστα η ώρα!

----------


## End_of_an_era

Επειδή έχω περάσει ψυχοσωματικά, όταν το δεχτείς και το αγνοήσεις επειδή δεν θα σε επηρεάζει ψυχικά, τότε ίσως θα περάσει. Πήρες δεύτερη γνώμη, αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## Elena_38

Πήγα σε ωρυλα τότε που μιλούσαμε κ δεν είδε κάτι.
Έκανα θεραπεία για το στομάχι βελτιώθηκαν σημαντικά κ τα δυο κ ο βήχας κ το καθάρισμα λαιμού αλλά τώρα δεν παίρνω κάτι. από ότι φαίνεται και που έκανα θεραπεία τελείως δεν μου έφυγαν γιατί είναι ψυχοσωματικό.
Πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι κ στο έχω ρωτήσει κ σένα εδώ μέσα βλέπω σχεδόν όλους με ίδια ψυχοσωματικά τα οποία κ εγώ έχω περάσει.
Βήχα μόνο εσύ κ εγώ ειχαμε?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Έχουν σίγουρα και άλλοι βήχα στον κόσμο. Είναι ψυχαναγκαστική η επανάληψη του βήχα επί τούτου.

----------


## Elena_38

Καλά ναι κ άλλοι έχουν βήχα εννοείται.
Το θεμα είναι πόσοι έχουν ψυχολογικό βήχα.
Θα με βοηθούσε να άκουγα περισσότερες εμπειρίες όχι ότι κ εσύ δεν με βοηθησες.
Πάρα πολύ μάλιστα!
Τελικά έχεις καταλάβει πως μπορούμε να στείλουμε άμεσο μήνυμα?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Σου έστειλα για να δεις πως είσαι και σου έγραψα στο μήνυμα πως γίνεται.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Πας στην έκδοση από υπολογιστή στο προφίλ που έχεις πατήσει και επιλέγεις την αποστολή προσωπικού μηνύματος. Μήπως να ψάξεις στα αγγλικά για τον αγχώδη βήχα, σίγουρα θα σου βγάλει κι άλλα forums με άτομα που έχουν αντίστοιχη εμπειρία.

----------


## Potnia

[QUOTE=zoed;1148930]@Potnia έχεις ένα δίκιο σε αυτή τη παρατήρηση...προσπαθούμε να ασκούμε έλεγχο σε όλους γύρω μας για να ηρεμήσουμε το ταραγμένο ''εγώ'' μας και κάνουμε βέβαια το πιο εύκολο, ασχολούμαστε με κατι που είναι έξω απο εμάς και μας φαίνεται πιο εύκολο να ρυθμιστεί. Δυστυχώς είναι πολύ δυσκολο να βρούμε την άκρη στο δικό μας ατελείωτο κουβάρι. Είναι μια ιδιαίτερη διαταραχή γιατι μπλέκει πολλά καταπιεσμένα συναισθήματα και αρνητικά βιώματα με αγχώδεις, συμπεριφορές ελέγχου και ανάλυσης που σε φτάνουν στην κατάθλιψη και την απελπισία. Δεν ξέρω κατα πόσο μπορεί να επιδράσει θετικά πάνω μας η θεραπεία και ο ψυχοθεραπευτής, απλά πιστεύω πως οταν αισθάνεσαι οτι ο άνθρωπος που συζητάς δεν ανταποκρίνεται στα θέλω και τις ανάγκες σου δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να πιέζεσαι και να επιμένεις να συνεργάζεσαι μαζί του. Για αυτον τον λόγο και χρόνια τώρα ειμαι σκεπτική με το όλο θέμα γιατι ξέρω πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βρείς ακριβώς το τι φταίει για τα προβλήματα σου και αυτά να λυθούν έτσι απλά.[/QUOTE

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι. Το ταραγμενο Εγώ. Το έθεσες πάρα πολύ ωραία. Εγώ θα αναφέρω κάποια πράγματα που μπορεί να βοηθήσουν. Πχ. Είχα πρόβλημα με μια φίλη μου προκαλούσε τρομερό άγχος. Πολύ εγωίστρια και πολύ επιμονή. Μια μέρα ήρθε σπίτι μου και ήθελε να της δανείσω ένα ζευγάρι παπούτσια. Με είχε πιάσει ταχυπαλμια τρομερή δεν ήθελα να της δώσω τα παπούτσια αλλά παρατηρώντας τον εαυτό μου ένιωθα ότι ήμουν σε φάση απολογίας. Σαν να την παρακαλούσα να μην μου στερήσει τα δικά μου παπούτσια. Με πίεζε το θέλω της τρομερά. Είναι απίστευτα αγχωτικό να ζεις σε ένα κόσμο που περιμένεις από τους άλλους να μην σου στερησουν αυτό που σου ανήκει. Περιμένεις να μην στο πάρουν. Και πίσω από αυτό υπηρχε κάτι βαθύτερο. Εγώ με ένα μεγάλο πόνο. Συνειδητοποιήσα ότι ήμουν ρυθμισμένη ότι βρισκόμουν σε μια θέση τετοια ότι ζητάει ο άλλος να του δίνω. Σε αυτή τη θέση με είχε βάλει η μάνα μου. Ασυνείδητα δεν το ήξερα ότι βρισκόμουν σε αυτή τη θέση. Της έκανα τη μαμά αντί να μου την κάνει εκείνη. Εκείνη τη μέρα λοιπόν που πιεζομουν αφόρητα εντελώς τυχαία εστρεψα το μυαλό μου σ εμένα. Κάτω από την πίεση υπήρχα εγώ που δεν ήθελα. Αντί λοιπόν να την παρακαλάω να σεβαστεί την επιθυμία μου και να την αναγνωρίσει την αναγνώρισα εγώ. Αυτό που δεν θέλω αυτό ειναι. Ξαφνικά κάτι άλλαξε. Έγινα ένα μ εμένα. Ένιωσα πιο στερεή. Πιο δυνατή. Όλοι οι ψυχολόγοι είναι θεωρητικοί. Μαθαίνουν πως να σε βοηθήσουν να αντιμετωπίσει το σύμπτωμα. Κι όχι το αίτιο. Έτσι όμως είναι σαν να λένε ότι γεννήθηκες έτσι. Όχι δεν ισχύει. Κάτι πήγε στραβά και έγινες έτσι. Κάποιοι ψυχολόγοι έχουν πραγματικά ειλικρινή διάθεση να βοηθήσουν αλλά δεν ξέρουν. Κάποιοι άλλοι σε κάνουν σανίδα σωτηρίας. Είσαι ο αδύναμος που έρχετε για βοήθεια κι αυτό τους δίνει δύναμη. Εγώ επειδή έπαθα μεγάλη ζημιά από αυτούς και τραύματιστηκα πολύ άσχημα δεν τους θέλω. Μπήκε μέσα στο ασυνείδητο μου μια από δαύτες και μου έκανε ζημιά στη δομή του εαυτού μου βαθειά στο τραύμα μου. Επειδή λοιπόν ξέρω και το έχω περάσει θα σου πω ότι είμαστε άνθρωποι που μπορούν να μας ελενξουν το μυαλό μας γιατί ακριβώς ότι μας πουν μας ταράζει. Εκλαιγα επί μήνες επί χρόνια. Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι πέρασα. Και η αλήθεια μετά το τελευταίο μου τραύμα αν δεν είχα την φίλη μου να με βοηθήσει δεν ξέρω αν θα τα κατάφερνα. Από τη μέρα που έγινε αυτό και άρχισα σιγά σιγά να χάνω το εγώ μου συνειδητοποίησα ότι μόνο εγώ είμαι η λύση στο πρόβλημα μου. Έπρεπε να χάσω κάτι για να καταλάβω ότι όλα είναι θέμα εσωτερικής βαθειάς επεξεργασίας. Αυτά που τυχαία εκαν πριν απευθυνθώ στους ψυχολόγους ήταν το κλειδί για να γίνω καλά. Τώρα που ξέρω πολύ καλά τι μου προκάλεσαν όλοι οι υποτίθεται θεραπευτές γιατί αναγνώρισα τα άσχημα συναισθήματα τον πόνο την αδιαφορία ότι τους παρακαλούσα να πάρουν πίσω αυτά που είπαν να γίνει δηλαδή επιδιόρθωση και τον σκληρό τρόπο που μου φέρθηκαν. Η αναγνώριση όλων αυτών που έχουν συμβεί φέρνει την ισορροπία και την ενδυνάμωση. Το γνώθι σε αυτόν. Έτσι γίνεσαι πιο δυνατός. Και ήρεμος. Έτσι δεν μπορεί να σε κλονησει κάνεις. Ένας φίλος μου επίσης μου έκανε πολλές ερωτήσεις συνέχεια εσύ τι νιώθεις εσύ δεν ξέρεις τι σου έχει συμβεί εσύ εσύ συνέχεια. Βοηθάει πάρα πολύ. Τι αισθάνθηκες τότε τι τότε και βρήκα την ιστορία μου. Και μετά με έβαλε να την ακούσω να περάσει από το συνειδητό. Οι ψυχολόγοι συνήθως τι κανουν. Κάνουν διαγνώσεις η υποθέτουν πράγματα για σένα κι ενώ ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι σωστά δεν το έχεις αναγνωρίσει ότι δεν είναι σωστά. Ο σωστός ψυχολόγος πρεπει να σου κάνει πολλές; ερωτήσεις για το πως νιώθεις εσύ. Εγώ με δυσκολία κατάφερα και είδα τι έχε συμβεί. Ήθελε πολύ μαεστρία να ξεπεραστεί το τραύμα. Έγινε εξαιτίας της αγάπης μιας φίλης μου. Ο λόγος της με υπερασπιστήκε έγραψε μέσα μου και ελευθερώθηκα από τα λόγια της θεραπεύτριας. Δυστυχώς στη δική μου περίπτωση χρειαζόμουν ένα απεγκλωβιστικο λόγο. Τώρα ξέρω πως μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάποιον που θα πάθει το ίδιο. Και είναι τρομερό πίστεψε με. Ελπίζω κάνεις να μην πάθει ότι έπαθα εγώ. Πολύ χαίρομαι πάντως που υπάρχει αυτό το φόρουμ και μπορούμε να μοιραζόμαστε τι περάσαμε. Το χειρότερο που μπορεί να συμβεί είναι να χάσεις τον εαυτό σου. Είτε τον χάσεις είτε όχι θέλει αγάπη να τον ξαναβρείς. Πολύ αγάπη.

----------


## zoed

End_of_an_era ευτυχώς όλα καλά! Ο Φεβρουάριος ήταν λίγο δύσκολος με τα οικονομικά μας και είχα πολλές υποχρεώσεις. Η διαταραχή μου είναι ακόμα εκεί, έχω βρει απλά κάποια μικρά τρικ να διαχειριζόμαι τις επιθέσεις!! Συνέχισα με τις συνεδρίες και νομίζω ότι έστω και λίγο νιώθω καλύτερα... βλέπω βέβαια ότι έχω πολύ δρόμο μπροστά μου αλλά πρέπει να παλεύω για το καλό μου! Είναι στιγμές που νιώθω ότι δεν έχω κάνει καμία πρόοδο και άλλες που καταλαβαίνω ότι κάτι θετικό έχει συμβεί στο τρόπο που σκέφτομαι. Εσύ πως είσαι??

----------


## End_of_an_era

Σε είχα σκεφτεί κάποιες φορές μέσα στον μήνα που μας πέρασε τι να κάνεις άραγε. Είμαι σε πολύ καλύτερο σημείο από αυτό που μου είχες αφήσει. Οι συνεδρίες πάνε καλύτερα, δεν αφήνω τους ιδεοψυχαναγκασμούς να με καταβάλουν ή όταν αγχώνομαι και έρχονται, δεν κατηγορώ εμένα. Ανακαλύπτω τον εαυτό μου πρώτη φορά γνωρίζοντας το πρόβλημά μου. Δεν θα το παίξω πως δεν έρχονται αμφιβολίες, αλλά από εκεί και πέρα προσπαθώ να πιστεύω και στον εαυτό μου. Βέβαια όλο αυτό με την καραντίνα τον τελευταίο μήνα με άγχωσε. Πέρασα από διάφορες συναισθηματικές διακυμάνσεις, αλλά είναι όλα στο πλαίσιο της προσπάθειας για κάτι καλύτερο. Έχω δρόμο ακόμα. Εσύ; Η εγκυμοσύνη;

----------


## zoed

Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλύτερα και εύχομαι να σου πάνε όλα όπως τα επιθυμείς!! Ήταν δύσκολος ο προηγούμενος μήνας από πολλές απόψεις αλλά ευτυχώς το περάσαμε και αυτό! Η εγκυμοσύνη μια χαρά αν και οι ορμόνες με δυσκόλεψαν, έγινα πιο ευαίσθητη και αγχώνομαι αρκετά εύκολα αλλά καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει να κάνει με το μωρό. Νομίζω ότι όλοι όσοι έχουμε ένα ζήτημα άγχους και διαταραχές πρέπει να μιλάμε για αυτό και καλύτερα σε κάποιον ειδικό ακόμα και αν δεν φαίνεται απο την αρχή σίγουρα ένας ψυχολόγος γνωρίζει πως να προσεγγίσει το θέμα του καθενός. Σίγουρα θέλει και πολύ προσωπική προσπάθεια και αγώνα αλλά είναι μια διαδικασία που πρέπει να περάσουμε. Αυτό που κατάλαβα ακόμα περισσότερο είναι ότι πίσω από τη διαταραχή μας κρύβεται το τεράστιο ΆΓΧΟΣ μας που μας πολιορκεί με ιδέες και ανασφάλειες. Όσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το άγχος τόσο πιο πολλές ιδεοληψίες και ψυχαναγκασμοί εμφανίζονται, άρα μια πρώτη λύση είναι να βρούμε οποίους τρόπους μπορούμε να χτυπήσουμε και να μειώσουμε τη δύναμη του εχθρού μας.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Αυτό με το άγχος το συνειδητοποίησα κι εγώ. Καταπιεσμένο άγχος που μαζεύεται μέσα και έχει μάθει να βρίσκει σκέψεις για να συντηρείται. Θέλω μέσα στην εβδομάδα να ξανακάνω μια νέα αρχή να έρθω πιο πολύ σε επαφή με μένα και το παρόν, λίγο το είχα αφήσει με την καραντίνα αυτό τον μήνα που έγινε πιο αυστηρή και την αναβλητικότητα. Πρέπει να τα προχωράω όσα θέλω.

----------


## zoed

Η όλη κατάσταση με την καραντίνα μας έχει εγκλωβίσει και μείωσε την παραγωγικότητα μας. Ειδικά αν είσαι αγχωδης άνθρωπος και δεν λειτουργείς κάπως δημιουργικά η γενικά δεν εκτονώνεσαι, το άγχος εντείνεται πολλές φορές χωρίς ιδιαίτερο λόγο και κάνει τις διαταραχές μας να εμφανίζονται πιο εύκολα. Είναι πολύ σημαντικό να κατανοήσουμε τι είδους ψυχολογικό θέμα αντιμετωπίζουμε ώστε να αναζητήσουμε και την ανάλογη θεραπεία ή τρόπους περιορισμού διαφορετικά η ζωή και η καθημερινότητα μας γίνεται πολύ δύσκολη. Όταν δεν γνώριζα τι είχα οι ιδεοληψίες μου με έκαναν να τρέμω από τον φόβο και να νιώθω μόνη και απομονωμένη. Τώρα όσο άσχημα και αν με κάνουν να νιώθω ξέρω με τι έχω να κάνω και έχω πιο στοχευμένη αντιμετώπιση. Έχω διαβάσει ότι σε εμάς με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή ο τρόπος που λειτουργει ο εγκέφαλος μας σε σχέση με το άγχος και την διάκριση των σκέψεων διαφέρει από των άλλων ανθρώπων. Το έχεις δει κάπου αυτό?

----------


## End_of_an_era

Εμένα όλη μου την ζωή μου έλεγαν και εξακολουθούν να μου λένε πόση οξυδέρκεια και προνοητικότητα έχω. Βέβαια όλο αυτό οφείλεται στην ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή και όσο επικρατούσαν αυτή την συμπεριφορά εν αγνοία τους τόσο αυτή έβρισκε έδαφος. Άρα πιστεύω πως λειτουργεί διαφορετικά ο εγκέφαλός μας στο θέμα της υπερανάλυσης και της προνοητικότητας. Εσύ το έχεις παρατηρήσει;

----------


## zoed

Αυτό που λες το έχω παρατηρήσει μόνη μου στον εαυτό μου και το σκεφτόμουν πρόσφατα. Νιώθω ότι είμαι μόνιμα προγραμματισμένη να είμαι σε μια επιφυλακή μήπως τυχόν συμβεί κάτι και νιώθω συνεχώς υπεύθυνη να έχω τα μάτια μου 14 για να προλαβαινω πολλές φορές γεγονότα και καταστάσεις. Από πολύ μικρή είχα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά σαν να ήμουν πιο ώριμη για την ηλικία μου ακόμα και στη παρέα μου ένιωθα πολλές φορές η "μαμά" που για κάποιο λόγο έπρεπε να επιβλέπω και να προσέχω μην συμβεί οτιδήποτε που δεν έχω προβλέψει. Είναι πολύ περίεργο γιατί δεν υπήρχε λόγος να νιώθω έτσι και όμως το είχα από πολύ νωρίς αυτό. Μου έχει τύχει ακόμη να σκεφτώ μήπως συμβεί κάτι και τελικά να συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο στη πραγματικότητα οπότε να έχω όντως προβλέψει τι θα γίνει. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι διαίσθηση η υπεραναλυση αλλά συχνά με κουράζει γιατί μπαίνω άθελά μου σε θέση υπεύθυνου για πράγματα που δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω με αποτέλεσμα να αγχώνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο στην καθημερινότητα μου.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Όντως αυτό το έκανα και το κάνω ακόμα και τώρα, με κουράζει. Βέβαια με την λογική πλέον δεν με κατηγορώ που είμαι έτσι, γιατί ξέρω που οφείλεται. Αλλά πολλές φορές με εξαντλεί ψυχικά.

----------


## Art_Phil

Προσωπικά, δεν έχω καμία άλλη συμβουλή πέρα από το να επισκεφθείς έναν ψυχολόγο. 
Δεν έχει νόημα για μένα, να περιμένεις να φτάσεις στο όρια σου για να δεις έναν ειδικό. 
Είναι κάτι το οποίο είναι πολύ επίπονο να το διαχειρίζεσαι μόνη σου. 
Υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών ψυχοθεραπείες (γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική, ψυχανάλυση, gestalt, συστημική κλπ). Διερεύνησε ποια είναι η καλύτερη για το θέμα σου, και ποια σου ταιριάζει περισσότερο και βρες έναν οικονομικό ψυχολογο αν δεν έχεις την οικονομική άνεση έστω και μέσω skype. 
Μην αφήνεις το πρόβλημά σου να σε τυραννά. 
Και όπως θα πήγαινες στο ιατρό για σωματικό πόνο, είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο!!!!

----------


## andreas86

> Καλησπέρα σας. Είχα δει και πιο παλιά το φορουμ και σήμερα αποφάσισα να αναρτήσω για πρώτη φορά την δική μου καθημερινή ταλαιπωρία. Για να πω με συντομία μια μεγάλη ιστορία, έχω μια πολύ ευαίσθητη προσωπικότητα και μεγαλώνοντας σε ένα οικογενειακό περιβάλλον γεμάτο καυγάδες και βρισιές μεταξύ γονέων, σε συνδυασμό με την μετέπειτα αδιαφορία τους για οποιαδήποτε υποστηριξη μου σαν παιδί τους (αγάπη, ενδιαφέρον, βασικές συμπεριφορές γονιών) άρχισα τα τελευταία χρόνια να βιώνω έντονες ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικές σκέψεις και συμπεριφορές. Μπορεί να ακούγομαι αδύναμος χαρακτήρας αλλα θεωρώ το περιβάλλον που μεγαλώνουμε καθοριστικό για τα ψυχολογικά μας θέματα ως ενήλικες. Το προβλημα είναι οτι πλέον ειμαι 30 χρονών, είμαι αυτόνομη οικονομικά, έχω παντρευτεί και τα προβλήματα αυτης της διαταραχής κάνουν την καθημερινότητα μου έναν κύκλο άγχους και καταθλιπτικής συμπεριφοράς. Κατάλαβα οτι έχω Ocd διαβάζοντας άρθρα και μέσα απο σχετικά video και πιστεύω οτι είναι ακριβώς αυτό σε συνδυασμό με κατάθλιψη. Δεν θέλω να πάρω κάποια αγωγή και έτσι δεν ξέρω πως να αντιμετωπίσω ολα αυτά που σκέφτομαι. Κάνω υπερβολικές αναλύσεις για απλά πραγματα, φοβάμαι να εμπιστευτώ τους ανθρώπους, προσπαθώ να ελέγχω τα πάντα και στο τέλος νιώθω απαίσια για όλα αυτά. Καταλαβαίνω αυτο πού έχω σαν να το βλέπω στον καθρεφτη, καταλαβαίνω οτι αυτα που κάνω είναι ακραία και παράλογα και όμως τα συνεχίζω. Αισθάνομαι άσχημα που δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω ενω προσπάθω κάθε μερα να εκλογικεύσω τις σκέψεις μου. Νιώθω οτι με παρασέρνουν κάθε είδους αρνητικές σκέψεις και χάνομαι σε έναν λαβύρινθο που θέλω ώρα για να αντιμετωπίσω και να επανέλθω στους ρυθμούς μου. Έχω σκεφτεί οτι θα με βοηθούσε κάποιο χομπυ ή δημιουργική εργασία αλλα αυτή τη στιγμή με την καραντίνα νιώθω ακόμα πιο εγκλωβισμένη στο μυαλό μου. Είναι και άλλοι που νιώθουν σαν εμένα απο όσα έχω διαβάσει οπότε όποιος θέλει μπορεί να συζητήσει και την δική του ιστορία. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και εύχομαι οτι σας απασχολεί να βρεί γρήγορα λύση!


Άσχημες, αρνητικές σκέψεις κάνω και εγώ, πετάγονται έτσι στο μυαλό στα καλά καθούμενα!

----------


## End_of_an_era

@Art_Phil Και οι δύο που γράφουμε στο θέμα αυτό περισσότερο κάνουμε ψυχοθεραπεία, εγώ εδώ και κάτι μήνες. Αλλά ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή.

----------


## Niels

> Αυτό που λες το έχω παρατηρήσει μόνη μου στον εαυτό μου και το σκεφτόμουν πρόσφατα. Νιώθω ότι είμαι μόνιμα προγραμματισμένη να είμαι σε μια επιφυλακή μήπως τυχόν συμβεί κάτι και νιώθω συνεχώς υπεύθυνη να έχω τα μάτια μου 14 για να προλαβαινω πολλές φορές γεγονότα και καταστάσεις. Από πολύ μικρή είχα αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά σαν να ήμουν πιο ώριμη για την ηλικία μου ακόμα και στη παρέα μου ένιωθα πολλές φορές η "μαμά" που για κάποιο λόγο έπρεπε να επιβλέπω και να προσέχω μην συμβεί οτιδήποτε που δεν έχω προβλέψει. Είναι πολύ περίεργο γιατί δεν υπήρχε λόγος να νιώθω έτσι και όμως το είχα από πολύ νωρίς αυτό. Μου έχει τύχει ακόμη να σκεφτώ μήπως συμβεί κάτι και τελικά να συμβεί κάτι παρόμοιο στη πραγματικότητα οπότε να έχω όντως προβλέψει τι θα γίνει. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι διαίσθηση η υπεραναλυση αλλά συχνά με κουράζει γιατί μπαίνω άθελά μου σε θέση υπεύθυνου για πράγματα που δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω με αποτέλεσμα να αγχώνομαι ακόμα περισσότερο στην καθημερινότητα μου.


Σαν να περιγράφω τον εαυτό μου. Είναι όντως πολύ κουραστικό. Υπεραναλυση είναι και ανάληψη ευθυνών για πράγματα που δεν μας αφορούν καν. Η λέξη που χρησιμοποίησες προγραμματισμένη να είσαι έτσι είναι κλειδί. Μάλλον υιοθετήσαμε το ρόλο αυτό από παιδιά μες στην οικογένεια και συνεχίζουμε και στην ενήλικη ζωή ακόμα και σε περιβάλλοντα που δεν υπάρχει λόγος, στη δουλειά κλπ. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι πολλές φορές τους άλλους τους βολεύει να είμαστε έτσι γιατί αναλαμβάνουμε δικά τους έργα, ευθύνες κλπ. οπότε μόνο με δική μας εσωτερική δουλειά μπορούμε να το περιορίσουμε, από έξω δεν πρόκειται να μας το περιορίσει κανείς. Εγώ νόμιζα ότι είμαι αγχωδης ή καταθλιπτικός γενικά αλλά τελευταία κατάλαβα ότι έχω τη συγκεκριμένη πάθηση. Με την ψυχοθεραπεία βοηθιεμαι αρκετά ευτυχώς γιατί είναι απίστευτη ταλαιπωρία να είμαστε έτσι.

----------


## zoed

Η ψυχοθεραπεία όντως βοηθαει και μας δίνει τη. δυνατότητα να ανοιχτουμε και να εκφράσουμε όλες αυτές τις δύσκολες και σκοτεινές σκέψεις που έχουμε. Φυσικά παίζει ρόλο και ο θεραπευτής και κατά πόσο μπορεί να μας καταλάβει και να μας προσεγγίσει με τον σωστό τρόπο. Όλο και περισσότερο καταλαβαίνω, κάθε μέρα που παρατηρώ αυτό το ζήτημα που έχω, ότι πίσω από όλα κρύβεται μια σοβαρή ανασφάλεια και έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης που μας κάνει να αισθανόμαστε λίγοι και έρμαια των καταστάσεων και των άλλων. Όλα αυτά τα συναισθήματα ανεπάρκειας προκαλούν αρνητισμο και στρες αφού ποτέ δεν αισθανόμαστε πραγματικά ήρεμοι και ασφαλείς. Έχω προσωπικά συνέχεια την αίσθηση ότι σε κάποια στιγμή στη ζωή μου δεν έλαβα την σωστή συναισθηματική κάλυψη ώστε να νιώθω δυνατή και να έχω άμυνες απέναντι σε συναισθήματα μειονεξιας. Προφανώς πήρα για κάποιο λόγο ευθύνες που έπρεπε να έχουν πάρει οι ενήλικες της οικογένειας μου με αποτέλεσμα να μην πάρω τη σωστή και υγιή ψυχο-συ αισθητική ανάπτυξη.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Δυστυχώς θεωρώ πως πέρα από μια φυσική ροπή που έχουμε, έμφυτη, φταίνε και οι άλλοι. Πρόσφατα θυμήθηκα τις πρόσφατες κρίσεις πανικού εξαιτίας κάποιων πράξεων μιας κοπέλας που τότε έκανα παρέα στο σχολείο. Το είχε απωθήσει το μυαλό μου. Κι όμως αυτοί τότε συνέχιζαν και ζούσαν μια χαρά. Εγώ έτρεχα στο κέντρο υγείας με δύσπνοιες και με την αίσθηση πως δεν είχα αέρα να αναπνεύσω. Επίσης, έχω ξεπεράσει έως ένα βαθμό την ζημιά που μου έκανε το τοξικό συγγενικό πρόσωπο, αν και σε κάθε συνεδρία βρίσκω πως πολλές συμπεριφορές μου οφείλονται στις δικές του πράξεις, με πιάνει κάποιες φορές μέσα μου ο θυμός πως δεν μπορώ να δείξω σε αυτό το άτομο πόσο λάθος ήταν και πόσο υπεράνω όλων νομίζει πως είναι. Κατανοώ πως αυτό οφείλεται σε καταπιεσμένο θυμό από μικρή ηλικία που έκανε διάφορα, αλλά και πάλι. Τώρα είμαστε σε πανδημία, έχουμε κόψει επαφές πολλοί λόγω των συνθηκών. Μετά όμως; Βλέπω κάποιες φορές στον ύπνο μου σαν εφιάλτη πως μου προτείνει να βγούμε ή να έχει επαφή. Το έχω συζητήσει με την ψυχολόγο αυτό, κατανοώ πως θα πρέπει να συμπεριφερθώ, αλλά νιώθω μια αηδία και αυτό το εσωτερικεύω με το να θεωρώ εμένα "βρώμικη" και να πέφτω σε ψυχαναγκασμούς που δεν είχα, δηλαδή μετά από κάθε ταραχή έντονη να πρέπει να πλυθώ. Συνειδητοποιώ τα τελευταία χρόνια πόσο φόβο είχα να πω στους δικούς μου αυτά που έλεγε εκείνη ή τι με έκανε να πιστεύω, γιατί θεωρούσα πως δεν θα γινόταν και κάτι, στεναχωριέμαι βαθιά που τα δεχόμουν και ενήλικη. Όλο αυτό το εσωτερικεύω και το ρίχνω σε εμένα με το να νιώθω αηδία προς τον εαυτό μου ή δεν αξίζω. Το νιώθω πως μετά που θα τελειώσει η πανδημία θα περάσω ταραχή μαζί της, θα επιδιώξει επαφή μαζί μου, θα μάθει πως δεν θα συνεχίσω το αντικείμενο που σπούδασα και θα πει όλες τις δικές της αηδίες. Παλιά μου είχε προκαλέσει μεγαλύτερο φόβο, τώρα είναι πιο διαχειρίσιμο. Αλλά νιώθω πως φταίω εν μέρει εγώ για όλο αυτό, γιατί έχω μεγαλώσει με την δική μου οικογένεια που έχουμε σεβασμό και αγάπη ο ένας απέναντι στον άλλον, δηλαδή ήξερα να ξεχωρίσω αν κάτι είναι τοξικό ή όχι, κι όμως δεν το έκανα όταν πρέπει και εμένα με καθορίζει ακόμα και τώρα.

----------


## Niels

Εν τέλει όλα σε μας επιστρέφουν ανεξάρτητα από τα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα. Δεν χρειάζεται να συναναστρέφεσαι ανθρώπους που δεν θες μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι συγγενείς... έχω ηρεμήσει πολύ από τότε που το έκοψα γιατί κι εγώ παλιότερα είχα πολλά τέτοια πρέπει και βασανιζα τον εαυτό μου...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ναι, έχω κόψει επαφές μαζί της. Η αλήθεια είναι από ένα σημείο της ψυχοθεραπείας στην αρχή κατέστησε σαφές η ψυχολόγος πως αυτό το άτομο δεν πρέπει πια να έρχεται στο σπίτι ή να υπάρχουν επαφές, κάτι το οποίο συμφώνησε και σεβάστηκε η οικογένειά μου. Αναγνωρίζω πως έχω έναν καταπιεσμένο θυμό, μέσα από την ψυχοθεραπεία έρχονται στο μυαλό αναμνήσεις ή συναισθήματα που είχαν απωθηθεί. Αυτή όμως μπορεί να στείλει ένα μήνυμα και να τον υποτιμήσει τον άλλον. Αν δεν έκανα συνεδρίες ακόμα με τέτοιους φόβους θα ζούσα. Τώρα πιο πολύ νιώθω αηδία που τα ανεχόμουν και μετά αυτό μετατρέπεται σε αηδία προς το μέσα μου ψυχαναγκαστικά. Επίσης, νιώθω συνέχεια στις διαπροσωπικές μου επαφές πως θέλω να επαναλάβω το μοτίβο της σχέσης που είχα με αυτήν και στο τέλος να τις χαλάω για να πληγώνομαι. Πια με την λογική αναγνωρίζω πως δεν θέλω στην ζωή μου να είμαι έτσι, αλλά είναι σαν ιδεοληψία ίσως. Δεν έχω θέμα που είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική, ίσα ίσα είμαι αυτή που είμαι χάρη και σε αυτό με τα καλά και τα κακά μιας τέτοιας κατάστασης, αλλά πέραν από της οικογένειάς μου που έχω το θάρρος να είμαι εντελώς ανοικτή, νιώθω άσχημα στην ιδέα πως κάποιος τρίτος πως θα πρέπει να δεχτεί τις συνέπειες αυτού που έχω. Από την άλλη αν εγώ κάθε μέρα έχω σαν ιδεοληψία μήπως έκανα κάτι και απογοήτευσα τους δικούς μου, που ξέρω πως με αγαπάνε και τους αγαπάω, είναι δυνατόν αυτή η σκέψη να μην υπάρχει για τρίτους; Και πως αυτό θα το ανεχτεί κάποιος; Βέβαια το θετικό είναι πως πια δεν τις αναπτύσσω. Από την άλλη όλη αυτή η ενέργεια που καταβάλλω σε αυτό με οδηγεί πολλές φορές να αποστασιοποιούμαι και να απομακρύνομαι.

----------


## Niels

Μμμμ, το σκέφτομαι κι εγώ αυτό, ότι δεν αξίζω να με ανέχονται οι άλλοι κλπ. Ενοχές δηλαδή και αίσθημα μειονεξιας αλλά και γνωσιακά λάθη λες και ξέρουμε από πριν τι θα σκεφτεί ο άλλος για μας και ότι δεν θα θέλει να είναι μαζί μας. Ούτε προφήτες είμαστε για να προβλέπουμε το μέλλον ούτε θα αναλάβουμε την ευθύνη των άλλων λες και είναι ανήλικοι.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Έχεις δίκιο. Το ίδιο έκανα και κάνω ακόμα σε μικρότερο βαθμό μετά από προσπάθεια. Είναι και η πανδημία και κ εγκλεισμός που τα επιδεινώνει όλα αυτά, τουλάχιστον έτσι αισθάνομαι εδώ και ένα μήνα. Ήρθε πάλι και ένα δερματικό ψυχοσωματικό που είχα πριν καιρό. Το έχω πάρει ψύχραιμα, αλλά και πάλι.

----------


## Niels

Α κι εγώ έχω δερματολογικό ψυχοσωματικό. Μόνο με το cipralex μου είχε περάσει. Με τόσο υπερπαραγωγικο μυαλό, αγχος και τελειομανία όλοι τα ίδια παθαίνουμε.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Εγώ το είχα ενάμιση χρόνο, έβγαζα εξανθήματα και πονούσα, μετά από κάποιες ώρες εξαφανίζονταν όμως. Είχα πάει σε έναν δερματολόγο, κάναμε δύο μήνες αντισταμινικά και μετά μου πρότεινε κορτιζόνη. Συμβουλεύτηκα και έναν δεύτερο δερματολόγο που μου είπε πως ίσως κάνει τον κύκλο του και εξασθενήσει. Όντως κάπου τον Οκτώβρη που μας πέρασε σταμάτησα να του δίνω σημασία και έφυγε. Επανήλθε τον τελευταίο μισό μήνα όμως. Παίρνω αντισταμινικό αν εμφανίσω, όχι συστηματικά όπως τότε. Θεωρώ πως ο εγκλεισμός τον τελευταίο μήνα με επηρέασε παραπάνω και ελπίζω σύντομα να μειωθεί. Φροντίζω να είμαι πιο ήρεμη και σιγά σιγά να πάρω τα πάνω μου. Αγχωμένη ιδιαίτερα δεν νιώθω, παίρνω και αγωγή, αλλά νιώθω σαν να μην υπάρχει προσδοκία να ανακάμψουν τα πράγματα σύντομα και αυτό προκαλεί μια γενικότερη αδιαφορία, ακόμα και προς εμένα. Δυστυχώς αν δεν έχουμε εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα ή δεν δοκιμάζουμε στην πράξη όσα λέμε στην ψυχοθεραπεία, μένουμε πίσω.

----------


## zoed

Όλη αυτή η κατάσταση που μας έχει αποκλείσει από τα ενδιαφέροντα μας εντείνει σημαντικά το άγχος μας και μας κάνει να γυρνάμε περισσότερο γύρω από το πρόβλημα μας. Δεν έχουμε δρόμους διαφυγής και ζούμε σε ένα μοτίβο.οπου επαναλαμβάνουμε τις αγχώδεις συμπεριφορές μας. Όχι ότι αν έχουμε ενδιαφέροντα θα αλλάξουν όλα μαγικά και θα είμαστε άλλοι άνθρωποι, απλά θα έχουμε περισσότερο στραμμένη την προσοχή μας και σε άλλα πράγματα άρα λογικά θα βοηθηθουμε σε κάποιο βαθμό.

----------


## Niels

> Όλη αυτή η κατάσταση που μας έχει αποκλείσει από τα ενδιαφέροντα μας εντείνει σημαντικά το άγχος μας και μας κάνει να γυρνάμε περισσότερο γύρω από το πρόβλημα μας. Δεν έχουμε δρόμους διαφυγής και ζούμε σε ένα μοτίβο.οπου επαναλαμβάνουμε τις αγχώδεις συμπεριφορές μας. Όχι ότι αν έχουμε ενδιαφέροντα θα αλλάξουν όλα μαγικά και θα είμαστε άλλοι άνθρωποι, απλά θα έχουμε περισσότερο στραμμένη την προσοχή μας και σε άλλα πράγματα άρα λογικά θα βοηθηθουμε σε κάποιο βαθμό.


Ισχύει εν μέρει, από την άλλη έχω διαπιστώσει ότι την ψυχαναγκαστική συμπεριφορά τη βγάζω ακόμη και στα χόμπι που υποτίθεται ότι τα κάνω για να περνάω καλά οπότε μόνο στην ψυχοθεραπεία έχω εναποθέσει τις ελπίδες μου για τη μείωση των εκδηλώσεων του ψυχαναγκασμού. Ότι η κατάσταση που βιώνουμε δεν μας βοηθάει καθόλου δεν το συζητώ.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Όντως κι εγώ αν αρχίσω κάτι που μου αρέσει πολύ μετά από ένα διάστημα μου βγαίνουν ψυχαναγκασμοί. Θέλει δουλειά και υπομονή.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Υπάρχει κάποιος που να νιώθει πως όλη αυτή η κατάσταση που έχουμε φτάσει με την πανδημία και την αβεβαιότητα υποτροπιάζει. Εγώ παρατηρώ πως τον τελευταίο μήνα είμαι με νεύρα, κάθε μέρα νιώθω πως μαζεύονται και περισσότερα μόνη μου, πέφτω σε καχυποψίες και ψυχαναγκασμούς/ιδεοληψίες (που δεν υποκύπτω και αυξάνεται ο εκνευρισμός). Δεν έχω διάθεση ούτε στην ψυχολόγο να πάω που γενικά είχα τόσο καιρό (θα πάω, δεν σταματάω την ψυχοθεραπεία). Άρχισαν πάλι οι πονοκέφαλοι σαν πέρυσι που ήμουν για άλλους λόγους πιεσμένη.

----------


## Niels

> Υπάρχει κάποιος που να νιώθει πως όλη αυτή η κατάσταση που έχουμε φτάσει με την πανδημία και την αβεβαιότητα υποτροπιάζει. Εγώ παρατηρώ πως τον τελευταίο μήνα είμαι με νεύρα, κάθε μέρα νιώθω πως μαζεύονται και περισσότερα μόνη μου, πέφτω σε καχυποψίες και ψυχαναγκασμούς/ιδεοληψίες (που δεν υποκύπτω και αυξάνεται ο εκνευρισμός). Δεν έχω διάθεση ούτε στην ψυχολόγο να πάω που γενικά είχα τόσο καιρό (θα πάω, δεν σταματάω την ψυχοθεραπεία). Άρχισαν πάλι οι πονοκέφαλοι σαν πέρυσι που ήμουν για άλλους λόγους πιεσμένη.


Εγώ δεν έχω νεύρα απλά αισθάνομαι πεσμένος ψυχολογικά σε σχέση με πριν λίγο καιρό... τηλεόραση αποφεύγω να βλέπω γιατί γίνομαι χειρότερα...οι ιδεοληψίες κάπως έχουν μειωθεί τώρα που δεν δουλεύω κάθε μέρα... αλλά η ρουτίνα ώρες ώρες με κάνει να νιώθω ότι ζω τη μέρα της μαρμότας (ταινία με τον Bill Murray). Φταίει κι η μοναξιά γι'αυτό βέβαια. Και κάποιους γνωστούς που έχω δεν περνάω καλά όταν τους βλέπω και αποφεύγω. Την ψυχοθεραπεία τη συνεχίζω σταθερά. Με βοηθάει.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Τηλεόραση ούτε εγώ βλέπω για ευνόητους λόγους. Νιώθω συναισθηματικά "μπουκωμένη" και πως όλο αυτό δεν βρίσκει κάποια εκτόνωση. Μετά με πιάνει ο ψυχαναγκασμός που μέχρι τέλη Φλεβάρη ήμουν καλά και ένιωθα όμορφα και τώρα σαν να τα χάλασα. Αλλά το παλεύω κάπως. Αλλά νιώθω συνέχεια σαν να είμαι μπερδεμένη και "μπουκωμένη".

----------


## zoed

Και εγώ έχω αυτή ακριβώς την αίσθηση ότι πιεζομαστε από όλες αυτές τις απαγορεύσεις και την μη κανονικότητα και μας κάνει πιο νευρικούς. Και εγώ άσχετα από τις ιδεοληψίες, που τις αντιμετωπιζω και τις παλεύω οσο μπορω κάθε μέρα, έχω μια επιπλέον ένταση και νεύρα που έχουν να κάνουν με την όλη κατάσταση. Αισθάνομαι πολλές φορές ότι αυτή η βαρεμάρα της αδράνειας μου προσθέτει άγχος και νεύρα. Για εμάς που έχουμε θέματα ψυχολογίας δε βοηθάνε οι περιορισμοί και οι επαναλαμβανόμενες καταστάσεις γιατί δεν ξεφεύγουμε από το μοτίβο άγχους που ήδη επικρατεί μέσα μας. Σήμερα πάντως νιώθω ακριβώς έτσι.

----------


## Niels

Σε συνέχεια αυτού που έγραψα πιο πάνω νομίζω ότι η πεσμένη διάθεση ήρθε μετά από μια έξαρση ιδεοληψιων (για πρόσωπα στη δουλειά, για ένα χόμπι που ξεκίνησα μες στην καραντίνα) και άγχους... έχω παρατηρήσει ξανά αυτή την ακολουθία σε μένα... συμβαίνει και σε άλλους;

----------


## End_of_an_era

Χθες που ήταν μια μέρα έντασης όπως ανέφερα ήρθε το ψυχοσωματικό δερματικό στην πιο μεγάλη του ένταση το βράδυ, σαν τον παλιό κακό καιρό. Θα προσπαθήσω να ξαναεστιάσω στο παρόν, στην στιγμή και κάπως να μου ανέβει η διάθεση... Ίσα ίσα η οικογένειά μου είναι υποστηρικτική. Εγώ νιώθω πως δεν μπορώ να κάνω πράγματα. Δηλαδή ακόμα και κάτι λαστιχάκια για τα μαλλιά που ζήτημα σύνολο να έκαναν 1.60€ έπρεπε να τα παραγγείλω ονλαιν, γιατί αυτά που είχα πάρει πριν μας ξανακλείσουν εντελώς και ήταν πολλά τελείωσαν.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Και βλέπω κάθε βράδυ αγχωτικά όνειρα που κινούνται γύρω από το λύκειο. Εκεί που τα έβλεπα λίγες φορές τον χρόνο σε περιόδους άγχους τώρα κατέληξα επί ένα μήνα να τα βλέπω σχεδόν καθημερινά.

----------


## zoed

Και εγώ τώρα τελευταία βλέπω όνειρα που μου θυμίζουν την Ιδψ και ουσιαστικά βλέπω ακριβώς τον τρόπο σκέψης μου στον ύπνο μου. Αρκετά κουραστικό και αγχωτικό. Χθες νευρίασα με τον εαυτό μου γιατί ενω κάνω προσπάθεια κάθε μέρα παρασύρθηκα, έπεσα σε ψυχαναγκασμούς και με πηρε αρκετά από κάτω. Προσπαθώ καιρό και απογοητεύομαι όταν πέφτω στα ίδια. Το περνάτε και εσείς αυτό??

----------


## End_of_an_era

Λογικό είναι να σου συμβαίνει αυτό. Κι εγώ το τελευταίο μήνα δεν είχα και πολύ ψύχραιμες αντιδράσεις, δηλαδή μπορεί να μου είπαν κάτι οι δικοί μου κι εγώ να αντέδρασα τέρμα αγχωτικά και μετά με έπιασε αυτός ο ψυχαναγκασμός πως νιώθω βρώμικη εσωτερικά κοκ. Ευτυχώς πια μπορώ και με επαναφέρω πιο γρήγορα από ότι παλιά. Δεν υποκύπτω στον ψυχαναγκασμό, πχ.να πάω να κάνω μπάνιο εκείνη την στιγμή. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τις περισσότερες φορές έχω ήδη κάνει μπάνιο, άρα μου είναι πιο εύκολο να καταλάβω ότι είναι ψυχαναγκασμός όλο αυτό. Ο ύπνος μου τον τελευταίο μήνα έχει καταστραφεί σχεδόν, ξυπνάω με πονοκέφαλο, βλέπω όνειρα με ένταση και μάλλον αγχωτικά, γιατί ξυπνάω χάλια. Με έχει κουράσει. Δεν έχω ενέργεια για πολλά πολλά μέσα στην ημέρα. Αλλά δεν αφήνομαι. Επίσης, με είχαν πιάσει οι σκέψεις πως δεν είμαι αρκετή, υπάρχουν καλύτερα άτομα, όχι από άποψη σύγκρισης ή ζήλιας, απλά η αίσθηση πως δεν είμαι αρκετή σαν άτομο. Θυμήθηκα σήμερα κάτι που μου είχε πει το τοξικό άτομο που έχω αναφέρει πως μου έκανε στην παιδική μου ηλικία, το επάγγελμα σχετίζεται με αυτό, δεν έχω αναμνήσεις από αυτή την περίοδο της ζωής μου και δεν ξέρω σε τι συχνότητα το έκανε και τι έλεγε μπροστά στα άλλα παιδιά, αλλά δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση η αρχή της ανασφάλειας πως δεν είμαι αρκετή να ξεκινάει ακόμα και σε αυτή την ηλικία που πήγαινα νηπιαγωγείο. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω αναμνήσεις από εκείνη την περίοδο. Βέβαια εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι από όλα αυτά τα κατάλοιπα όσων έκανε, αυτή δεν πρόκειται να συνειδητοποιήσει ποτέ τα λάθη της ούτε μπορώ να της αποδείξω πόσο σοβαρά ήταν, δεν είμαι διατεθειμένη κιόλας, δεν αξίζει να πέσω στο δικό της επίπεδο. Επομένως όλη μου την ζωή θα κουβαλάω τις ανασφάλειες και τα τραύματα που μου προξένησε.

----------


## Niels

> Λογικό είναι να σου συμβαίνει αυτό. Κι εγώ το τελευταίο μήνα δεν είχα και πολύ ψύχραιμες αντιδράσεις, δηλαδή μπορεί να μου είπαν κάτι οι δικοί μου κι εγώ να αντέδρασα τέρμα αγχωτικά και μετά με έπιασε αυτός ο ψυχαναγκασμός πως νιώθω βρώμικη εσωτερικά κοκ. Ευτυχώς πια μπορώ και με επαναφέρω πιο γρήγορα από ότι παλιά. Δεν υποκύπτω στον ψυχαναγκασμό, πχ.να πάω να κάνω μπάνιο εκείνη την στιγμή. Έτσι κι αλλιώς τις περισσότερες φορές έχω ήδη κάνει μπάνιο, άρα μου είναι πιο εύκολο να καταλάβω ότι είναι ψυχαναγκασμός όλο αυτό. Ο ύπνος μου τον τελευταίο μήνα έχει καταστραφεί σχεδόν, ξυπνάω με πονοκέφαλο, βλέπω όνειρα με ένταση και μάλλον αγχωτικά, γιατί ξυπνάω χάλια. Με έχει κουράσει. Δεν έχω ενέργεια για πολλά πολλά μέσα στην ημέρα. Αλλά δεν αφήνομαι. Επίσης, με είχαν πιάσει οι σκέψεις πως δεν είμαι αρκετή, υπάρχουν καλύτερα άτομα, όχι από άποψη σύγκρισης ή ζήλιας, απλά η αίσθηση πως δεν είμαι αρκετή σαν άτομο. Θυμήθηκα σήμερα κάτι που μου είχε πει το τοξικό άτομο που έχω αναφέρει πως μου έκανε στην παιδική μου ηλικία, το επάγγελμα σχετίζεται με αυτό, δεν έχω αναμνήσεις από αυτή την περίοδο της ζωής μου και δεν ξέρω σε τι συχνότητα το έκανε και τι έλεγε μπροστά στα άλλα παιδιά, αλλά δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση η αρχή της ανασφάλειας πως δεν είμαι αρκετή να ξεκινάει ακόμα και σε αυτή την ηλικία που πήγαινα νηπιαγωγείο. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω αναμνήσεις από εκείνη την περίοδο. Βέβαια εγώ ταλαιπωρούμαι από όλα αυτά τα κατάλοιπα όσων έκανε, αυτή δεν πρόκειται να συνειδητοποιήσει ποτέ τα λάθη της ούτε μπορώ να της αποδείξω πόσο σοβαρά ήταν, δεν είμαι διατεθειμένη κιόλας, δεν αξίζει να πέσω στο δικό της επίπεδο. Επομένως όλη μου την ζωή θα κουβαλάω τις ανασφάλειες και τα τραύματα που μου προξένησε.


Με όλο το θάρρος αλλά κάτι χτυπάει άσχημα σε αυτό που περιγράφεις στο τέλος, με την έννοια ότι σίγουρα θεωρώ ότι κάποιο λάθος εμπεριέχεται σε όσα αναφέρεις για το τοξικό άτομο αλλά δεν μπορώ να το εντοπίσω στο 100 τοις εκατό. Σίγουρα διαφωνώ με αυτό που λες ότι δεν αξίζει να πέσεις στο δικό της επίπεδο προκειμένου να προσπαθήσεις να της αποδείξεις πόσο σοβαρά ήταν τα λάθη της. Μου ακούγεται για εκλογίκευση, σαν να μην είναι πραγματικά αυτό που θες. Ίσως να σε δυσκολεύει να το κάνεις. Αλλά τις περισσότερες φορές αυτό που μας δυσκολεύει είναι ακριβώς αυτό που μας χρειάζεται. Κι αυτό που λες ότι θα κουβαλάς μια ζωή το τραύμα κλπ. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος, αλλά νομίζω πως είναι δυνατόν μετά από χρόνια να αναστοχαστουμε το παρελθόν μας και να του δώσουμε μια διαφορετική ανάγνωση.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ακούγεται υπερβολικό σε έναν τρίτο, αλλά δυστυχώς κάποιες φορές κάποιες καταστάσεις ξεφεύγουν. Κάνοντας ψυχοθεραπεία γνωρίζω ακριβώς την έκταση των συνεπειών που είχε μια συμπεριφορά ετών. Δεν ήταν κάτι απλό, πχ. "Είσαι κακιά, είσαι χαζή κτλπ". Το ότι δεν θέλω να έχω επαφές μαζί της ή να το συζητήσω είναι κάτι που έχω καταλήξει για την δική μου ψυχική υγεία και το έχω συζητήσει με την ψυχολόγο. Πρόκειται για άτομο αρκετά παρεμβατικό που από μικρή ηλικία αν ήθελε να μου "κάνει μάθημα" μπορούσε να μπει σπίτι και στο δωμάτιό μου. Πρόκειται για στενό συγγενή. Έχω δουλέψει με το παρελθόν, απλά ορισμένες φορές όπως είναι λογικό λυγίζω και δεν μπορώ ίσως να διαχειριστώ την κατάσταση. Αλλά ξέρω πως θέλω να προχωρήσω στην ζωή μου και να είμαι ευτυχισμένη, επομένως το προσπαθώ. Ορισμένες φορές κάποια γεγονότα που διαβάζουμε ή βλέπουμε μπορούν να επαναφέρουν μνήμες του παρελθόντος. Επίσης, δεν ήταν απλά τοξικό άτομο, ήταν πολλά παραπάνω η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, αλλά δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες. Κάποιος που έχει βιώσει κάτι αντίστοιχο, δηλαδή συναισθηματική κακοποίηση για πολλά έτη, μπορεί να καταλάβει αυτό που ίσως να φαίνεται σε όσα λέω. Για αυτό είναι μοναχική αυτή η διαδικασία, γιατί ο τρίτος που θα το αναφέρω μέσα του μπορεί να πει "κι εσύ γιατί καθόσουν να τα ακούς","οι δικοί σου γιατί δεν αντιδρούσαν","δεν είχες στόμα της απαντήσεις","γιατί προσπάθησες μαζί της να έχεις επαφές ως ενήλικη, ενώ ήξερες τι έκανε" και είναι λογικό έως ένα βαθμό. Για έναν τρίτο είναι ένα απλό αφήγημα. Τέλος πάντων, είτε πέφτω κάποιες μέρες είτε όχι, επιλέγω να δουλεύω μέσα μου για να είμαι ευτυχισμένη στη ζωή μου.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Η αλήθεια ήταν πως χθες υπήρξε μια περίεργη μέρα και για αυτό το πισωγύρισμα στο παρελθόν. Αλλά επιλέγω να πάω παρακάτω, είμαι ευγνώμων με όσα έμαθα από όλα όσα πέρασα γιατί με διαμόρφωσε σε αυτό που είμαι σήμερα και επιλέγω να προχωρήσω.

----------


## Niels

Καταλαβαίνω. Δεν είναι ότι αμφεβαλλα για το πόσο αρνητικά σε επηρέασε ούτε και μου πέρασε από το μυαλό η δική σου ευθύνη για τη συμπεριφορά του ατόμου αυτού. Γιατί κι εγώ έχω επιτρέψει σε πολλούς να με μειώσουν ή γενικά ανεχομουν συμπεριφορές και καταστάσεις που δεν έπρεπε και σίγουρα έχουν παίξει καταλυτικό ρόλο στα προβλήματα ανασφάλειας που έχω. Απλά μάλλον μου θύμισε τον εαυτό μου όταν πέφτω ψυχολογικά και δεν πιστεύω ότι μπορώ να προχωρήσω και γκρινιάζω στον ψυχοθεραπευτή μου. Και ξέρω ότι στην ουσία όταν είμαστε έτσι γινόμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι κακοποιητικοι απέναντι στον εαυτό μας, γιατί δεν τον πιστεύουμε αρκετά, δεν τον αγαπάμε αν θες αρκετά. Και είναι πολύ δυσάρεστο και κρίμα.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν έχω και καλό ύπνο, συν του ότι χθες έχασα την όρεξη μου για να φάω (το είχα πάθει και πέρυσι σε μεγαλύτερο βαθμό όταν ήμουν στα πολύ χάλια μου για άλλους λόγους), με έκανε πιο ευάλωτη. Βέβαια όπως και να είμαι, πια προσπαθώ να μην αφήνομαι και να μην χαλάω την ρουτίνα χωρίς να πέφτω σε ψυχαναγκασμούς, δηλαδή θα κάνω το ντουζ μου, θα φτιάξω τα μαλλιά μου, θα πλύνω πρόσωπο/δόντια/κτλπ. Δεν είναι εύκολο, αλλά υπενθυμίζω στον εαυτό μου ποιος είναι ο στόχος μου και τι θέλω στην ζωή και βρίσκω κουράγιο. Βέβαια ούτε σήμερα έχω διάθεση να φάω, νιώθω απλά ένα συναισθηματικό "μπούκωμα" στο στομάχι, αν και δεν αισθάνομαι στεναχωρημένη έντονα. Θα δείξει. Έχω ψυχοθεραπεία την εβδομάδα που μας έρχεται, άρα θα συζητήσω κι εκεί. Νομίζω πως αυτό με τον ύπνο τον τελευταίο μήνα και η κούραση με τον εγκλεισμό και την πανδημία με εξάντλησε.

----------


## Niels

Επειδή έχω χρόνιο πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο ξέρω ότι σε διαλύει η αϋπνία και ο κακος ύπνος γενικά.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Η αλήθεια είναι πως σήμερα ήταν μια δύσκολη μέρα (άσχετα με τα χθεσινά), έπρεπε να παρθούν κάποιες αποφάσεις για το μέλλον κτλπ. Η αλήθεια είναι πως για κανένα δίωρο με έπιασε πανικός, άγχος και σαν να με πνίγει η κατάσταση, ωστόσο αφού κοιμήθηκα μετά από αρκετό κλάμα μπορώ να πω είχα μια ψύχραιμη αντίδραση, είδα τα πράγματα ήρεμα. Κάτι που στο παρελθόν χωρίς ψυχανάλυση και εσωτερική δουλειά δεν θα γινόταν. Θα τα συζητήσω και με την ψυχολόγο και πιστεύω οι συνεδρίες θα με κάνουν να πιστέψω περισσότερο στον εαυτό μου και σε αυτό το μελλοντικό εγχείρημα.

----------


## zoed

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Πώς είστε? Λόγω υποχρεώσεων έχω καιρό να ποσταρω νέα της ocd μου... Μέχρι σήμερα υπήρξαν καλές και κακές μέρες και ο αγώνας φυσικά συνεχίζει! Προσπαθώ πολύ να αλλάξω τις αρνητικές σκέψεις αλλά πέφτω πάλι στις γνωστές συμπεριφορές. Σκέφτομαι να δοκιμάσω νέο θεραπευτή γιατί νομίζω ότι ο τρόπος προσέγγισης της τωρινής μου δεν με βοηθάει ιδιαίτερα. Η διαταραχή μας είναι περίπλοκη και θέλει πολύ δουλειά...πως τα πάτε εσείς??

----------


## End_of_an_era

Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά. Κι εγώ πέρασα τις φάσεις μου, τα πάνω και τα κάτω μου. Αισθάνομαι χαρούμενη γιατί έχω καταφέρει να διαχωρίζω την θέση μου από κάποιες καταστάσεις και να μην το εσωτερικεύω. Δηλαδή έχει γίνει κάποια δουλίτσα. Έχω ξεπεράσει αρκετές ιδεοληψίες που είχα σε καθημερινή βάση στο παρελθόν και το προσπαθώ γενικότερα. Τι δεν σου άρεσε στην προσέγγιση; Πάω και σε ψυχίατρο και συζητάμε για ην φαρμακευτική αγωγή που παίρνω και αναγκαστικά αφού πληρώνω που πληρώνω μου κάνει μια ώρα συνεδρία (αν και ψυχοθεραπεία κάνω με την ψυχολόγο που πάω) και όντως η προσέγγισή του δεν μου αρέσει, μετά εκείνη την μέρα είμαι χάλια. Αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι μια φορά στο τόσο.

----------


## Niels

Με όλο το θάρρος αλλά νομίζω πως αφού εντοπίσεις τι ακριβώς σε ενοχλεί στην προσέγγιση του και σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι έτσι θα σου έκανε καλό να του το πεις. Απ'ο,τι έχω καταλάβει από τη δική μου ψυχοθεραπεία όταν δεν εκφράζουμε αυτό που νιώθουμε μας δημιουργεί προβλήματα είτε άμεσα είτε έμμεσα και σε βάθος χρόνου π.χ. ψυχοσωματικά... άσε που συνηθίζουμε σ'αυτό...

----------


## End_of_an_era

Σε αυτόν πάω ανά αραιά διαστήματα μόνο για να συζητάμε την πορεία της αγωγής, δεν είναι πως πηγαίνω κάθε μήνα. Αλλά επειδή λειτουργεί η θεραπεία, δεν θέλω να τον αλλάξω. Μετά όμως με την ψυχολόγο το συζητάμε, επομένως δεν το κρατάω και μέσα μου.

----------


## Niels

Το κατάλαβα, αλλά το ζήτημα είναι να εκφραζεσαι απέναντι στο άτομο με το οποίο σου δημιουργεί το όποιο πρόβλημα. Αλλιώς δημιουργείται τρίγωνο το οποίο δεν συστήνεται. Όπως αισθάνεσαι όμως, και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είπα να τον αλλάξεις. Για να πηγαίνεις σημαίνει ότι τουλάχιστον ως προς την αγωγή είσαι ευχαριστημένη οπότε... γενικά δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση που έχει διαφορετική προσέγγιση από την ψυχολόγο σου... νομίζω πως σε γενικές γραμμές οι ψυχίατροι-ψυχοθεραπευτες σε σχέση με τους ψυχολόγους διαφέρουν πολύ ακόμη κι όταν ακολουθούν την ίδια σχολή ψυχοθεραπείας.

----------


## End_of_an_era

Ακριβώς αυτό που λες, και σε άλλο ψυχίατρο που είχα πάει πιο νέα πάλι η προσέγγιση διέφερε από αυτή της ψυχολόγου. Το σκεφτόμουν αυτό, πως οι ψυχίατροι μάλλον έχουν μια συγκεκριμένη προσέγγιση στην ψυχοθεραπεία που δεν μου ταιριάζει.

----------

